# What are you drinking right now?



## Cheese (Dec 3, 2012)

*+*


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

big y lemon seltzer, on the rocks


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Water, I'm haven't drank liquor on a Monday to Thursday since beginning of November.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2012)

Water. Aren't we a fun group! :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2012)

Redemption rye, rocks.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 3, 2012)

Coors light! Bingo football...


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 3, 2012)

Geary's Winter Ale


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

diet pepsi


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

Captain Morgan... My go to beverage

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2012)

Gatorade


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Nick said:


> Captain Morgan... My go to beverage
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
And cheap with strong.% of alcohol.


----------



## marcski (Dec 4, 2012)

Green tea with a touch of honey.  My morning staple.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

marcski said:


> Green tea with a touch of honey.  My morning staple.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
BLACK English tea.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Vitamin Water


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2012)

diet snapple.. i think im addicted


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Water.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2012)

Water
will be brewing up a Starbucks Kcup in a few minutes..


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Leave work in 55 minutes to start commute home.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Iced tea


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2012)

Business party at 6......wine or beer tonight?  i guess the selection they have will dictate....


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Leave work in 55 minutes to start commute home.



Wrong thread, this is the what are your drinking thread!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 4, 2012)

unless he's drinking on his commute...that is one thing i miss about commuting...cold beers on the train


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Leave work in 55 minutes to start commute home.



Calling Mods!

-1 on Scotty's post count?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Calling Mods!
> 
> -1 on Scotty's post count?



Actually +3 since it's legible!

Diet 7up


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Actually +3 since it's legible!



Jokes in a drinking thread lead to a damp monitor.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Apple juice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> unless he's drinking on his commute...that is one thing i miss about commuting...cold beers on the train





If I didn't have to drive 17 miles from bus parking lot, I would drink on the bus. But my liver really needs the break I'm giving it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2012)

diet Gingerale


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Water.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UPtW9ogwVOQ enjoying watching this video at work before anyone else gets here.:smile:


----------



## Cheese (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

small cup of coffee.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Redemption rye, rocks.



Hazelnut coffee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Water


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hazelnut coffee



did your gynecologist recommend that?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> did your gynecologist recommend that?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Water I'm an waterhoic lol.


----------



## dmess (Dec 5, 2012)

the famous narragansett lager beer


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Water.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2012)

Tuckerman Pale Ale


----------



## HD333 (Dec 5, 2012)

Magic Hat Single Chair.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 5, 2012)

Boxed Wine. classy.  ^I had my first Magic Hat since I've been out in CO the other day and my my it was tasty!


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> did your gynecologist recommend that?



She actually wanted me to drink acai berry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Coffee.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 6, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

H2o


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Boxed Wine. classy.



Black Box Chardonnay here tonight.  

I don't care what the naysayers say; it's a good product.  Right there with a $10-$14 bottle.  The advantage is you get 4 bottles in that box for $20 and it will last three weeks in the fridge (not that I've ever come close to testing that freshness claim. :lol:  )


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Water.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2012)

diet pepsi


----------



## redalienx11 (Dec 6, 2012)

alaksan winter ale


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 6, 2012)

With a little ice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> View attachment 6988
> 
> With a little ice.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Enjoy that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

1 glass of wine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> View attachment 6988
> 
> With a little ice.



old skool!


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> 1 glass of wine.



Red or White?


----------



## HD333 (Dec 6, 2012)

Magic Hat Single Chair... yes again, had to finish off the growler before it went flat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Red or White?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Red,  red red wine.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 6, 2012)

My grandfather used to be a liquor salesman in the Boston area, always had this stuff laying around. The first drop of alcohol I ever snuck was Cutty, love the stuff! Although I do remember practically throwing up that first time.


----------



## redalienx11 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> My grandfather used to be a liquor salesman in the Boston area, always had this stuff laying around. The first drop of alcohol I ever snuck was Cutty, love the stuff! Although I do remember practically throwing up that first time.


  somehow my first drop of liquor was makers mark on a tall sailing ship called the  mystic whaler on the hudson river


----------



## marcski (Dec 6, 2012)

redalienx11 said:


> somehow my first drop of liquor was makers mark on a tall sailing ship called the  mystic whaler on the hudson river



With Ernest Hemingway, no doubt!  .

I wish my finest time was as memorable as yours.  Mine was in the basement of my parents house after my buddies and I found Dad's case of Canadian Club.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> My grandfather used to be a liquor salesman in the Boston area, always had this stuff laying around. The first drop of alcohol I ever snuck was Cutty, love the stuff! Although I do remember practically throwing up that first time.




First drink for me was drinking my dads whole glass of Crown Royal at the bar when we on vacation at Okemo, great drink.:beer:


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> First drink for me was drinking my dads whole glass of Crown Royal at the bar when we on vacation at Okemo, great drink.:beer:



Good first drink! I snuck a bottle of Crown from 1948 when I was 13. Swiped it out of the liquor cabinet. I was too young and dumb to realize how good it was. Whiskey only gets better with age. I think I may have even put water in it to look like I didn't touch t. Can't remember though.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Glass of water and coffee.


----------



## redalienx11 (Dec 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Glass of water and coffee.



coffee here too.

coffee....coffee NOW   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS9nszqooB4


----------



## dantd@comcast.net (Dec 7, 2012)

Water's better


----------



## Cheese (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

dantd@comcast.net said:


> Water's better





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I drink 1 cup of tea or coffee then water for rest of the day.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2012)

coffee, strong and black


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Vitamin water


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

H20


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 7, 2012)

Going to mall xmas shopping avoiding the crowds


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Going to mall xmas shopping avoiding the crowds



Good luck, I drove by the local mall and the parking lot was pretty busy. i think everyone is taking long weekends to use up their vacation time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

12 year old whiskey.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2012)

coffee with cream (prefer black but when the coffee sucks i add cream to help it along)


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2012)

Bloody mary

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2012)

Apple Cider. Hit up happy hour for the 1st time at my fave burger bar yesterday (left work early) and the bartender treated me to my first taste of rye. I think I need to do that every Friday. Friday Rye-day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Coffee.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Coffee.



No champagne to celebrate the contest win?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No champagne to celebrate the contest win?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I wait to tonight to drink some whiskey.:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

Sent phone

Canadian whiskey,:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2012)

Ten Penny Ale


----------



## Cheese (Dec 9, 2012)

*+ * *+ *


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Dec 9, 2012)

Henry McKenna 10 Year Single Barrel Bourbon.
My favorite.


----------



## darent (Dec 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 7010


 is it any good?


----------



## Cheese (Dec 11, 2012)

darent said:


> is it any good?



Isn't bad beer as acceptable as bad sex?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2012)

darent said:


> is it any good?



It's pretty good, kind of mild. But I've been drinking a lot of IPAs recently and have gotten used to really hoppy beer.



Cheese said:


> Isn't bad beer as acceptable as bad sex?



And Pizza


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Water


----------



## AinWonderland (Dec 11, 2012)

pinot noir!


----------



## darent (Dec 11, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> It's pretty good, kind of mild. But I've been drinking a lot of IPAs recently and have gotten used to really hoppy beer.
> 
> 
> 
> And Pizza



I like hoppy beers too,my son brews a wicked IPA with a good kick. is_ bad sex like Billy Beer. I should send cheese my six pack of BB _


----------



## Cheese (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2012)

dunkin donuts medium coffee with cream


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> dunkin donuts medium coffee with cream





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Working the night shift?


----------



## Cheese (Dec 12, 2012)

Coffee (Third cup because the first two didn't work as planned)


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2012)

More coffee


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Coffee, lots to do at work today.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 12, 2012)

*+*


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

Rum and coke and enjoying the 12/12/12 concert on tv, hope people from here donate to help all the Hurricane Sandy victims.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Rum and coke and enjoying the 12/12/12 concert on tv, hope people from here donate to help all the Hurricane Sandy victims.



Good concert. It was an odd feeling, though, watching the footage of devastated areas between sets. I kept thinking "Man, I just can't imagine that destruction, I've never seen anything like it." and then realizing that I had, actually- the afternoon of October 30th when we got back to our house. The support we got from around the country in our neighborhood was great, from hot lunches brought in by the Norwalk Fire Department for a week, to a group of professional remediators that came in as part of a church group from Tennessee. Our house sustained a low amount of damage compared to others in the neighborhood who got damaged, but even still we're out of the house until April at least. It's tough to wrap our head around the concept of "loosing everything." Fortunately, we didn't, and this ends up qualifying a major inconvenience for us, but we got lucky (hearing one of the celebrities say they lived in Westchester and lost power for 9 days really brought tears to my eyes).

Long way of saying I watched the concert, and wished I'd been drinking something other than water, but I wasn't...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 13, 2012)

just finished unloading 400 IP phones from a large financial institution we pulled out last night on Park Ave....now the fun of inventorying, packing and shipping 'em....at least they are all sold.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone try this?  It is great.  They were tasting it at the NH rest stop on 93 on my way back from Cannon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Anyone try this?  It is great.  They were tasting it at the NH rest stop on 93 on my way back from Cannon.




Gotta love a state where they give out free shots along the highway.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Gotta love a state where they give out free shots along the highway.



there was something else that they were tasting but I can't remeber what it was.  But I stop everytime on the way home.  I love that it below the 89 and 93 intechange.


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2012)

A bloody mary in the LAX Delta Sky Club...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Coffee


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2012)

Water


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 13, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Anyone try this?  It is great.  They were tasting it at the NH rest stop on 93 on my way back from Cannon.



Interesting...  I am hooked on the Jack Tennessee Honey.  Pour some of that on some rocks and let the black out begin!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 13, 2012)

Tazo Chai tea


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2012)

A bloody Mary on the plane back to NYC


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2012)

Milk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Water got to hydrate before I have rum latter:beer::beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2012)

Ten Penny Ale


----------



## gladerider (Dec 13, 2012)

woodford reserve bourbon


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2012)

water


----------



## HD333 (Dec 13, 2012)

Guinness.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 14, 2012)

Second cup of coffee already. I wake up too damn early.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Second cup of coffee already. I wake up too damn early.





Your up early.sorry about that, water on the bus, coffee when I get to Port Authority.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2012)

coffee, black.

2nd cup.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...st-beer_n_2292576.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

Not this, unfortunately.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...st-beer_n_2292576.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular
> 
> Not this, unfortunately.



A friend of mine got a box. Stood in line like an Apple product release to get it.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> A friend of mine got a box. Stood in line like an Apple product release to get it.



I expect a full report upon tasting!
I hate it that therre are people who are so much more dedicated to stuff than I am...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Coffee lots of stuff to do at work.


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 14, 2012)

Screwdriver


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Hydrating with h20 now so I can drink rum soon.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2012)

Captain morgan and decorating the tree.. can't get those kids in CT out of my head ... i keep thinking how they all probably have trees and ornaments at their houses and their parents bought them gifts already ... wtf.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 14, 2012)

Dark & Stormy


----------



## 2sons (Dec 14, 2012)

Green Flash West Coast IPA


----------



## JimG. (Dec 14, 2012)

Tanqueray + Tonic w/ a twist of lime. #5 or so. Pretty close to thinking about sleep.

Good thing I'm home in front of the TV.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Rum and diet Coke( busy day at work)


----------



## marcski (Dec 18, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Rum and diet Coke( busy day at work)



No need for excuses, Scotty.  

Stone IPA.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 19, 2012)

*+*

Dark & Stormy w/Goya Ginger Beer.  This $hit's got a KICK!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Rum and diet coke.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 7063*+*View attachment 7062
> 
> Dark & Stormy w/Goya Ginger Beer.  This $hit's got a KICK!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Better then budweiser?


----------



## Cheese (Dec 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Better then budweiser?



Yes, but could you have set the bar any lower?

Ginger beer is non alcoholic like root beer, btw and the kick comes from the spice of the ginger not the rum.


----------



## darent (Dec 19, 2012)

UMKA , I have a cold and the girls said it will help- we'll see


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 20, 2012)

water....recovering from a few too many Guinesses last night and have to gear up for tonights festivities


----------



## Cheese (Dec 20, 2012)

*+**+*

I know summer is over but it's tough to stay away from margaritas for any length of time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Yes, but could you have set the bar any lower?
> 
> Ginger beer is non alcoholic like root beer, btw and the kick comes from the spice of the ginger not the rum.





Agreed I do not like Budcrapper.

Tonight Fort Glen Scotch Whiskey good stuff and pretty cheap.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## marcski (Dec 20, 2012)

Great Divide Hibernation Ale.   Delicious Brown ale. High alcohol but heavy malt sweetness to balance.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 31, 2012)

Christmas present from my dear wife, Tequila Clase Azul Reposado.

Holy crap it's good stuff. Like honey, that wants to take you out back and kick your ass.


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2012)

More Captain

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 31, 2012)

Genesee 12 Horse Ale


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 1, 2013)

Started last nights festivities with a 4-pack of Bear Republic Hop Rod Rye. Somewhat reminiscent of a Scottish Ale with a hoppy kick.  I thought someone had recommended BRs Racer V. I've only been able to find Racer X. It is quite possible I'm just confused...


----------



## ski stef (Jan 1, 2013)

coffee&baileys!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Coffee no sleep last.night.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 1, 2013)

Jack and Ginger


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Watched a awesome movie at the movies, a must see movie.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Watched a awesome movie at the movies, a must see movie.


Wrong thread!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 2, 2013)

Lots of coffee since I'm back at work after not sleeping good last night.


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2013)

coffee. back to work today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Wrong thread!



It's Scotty, we're supposed to guess which Boone's Farm flavor he is drinking.

Double cappuccino from the fancy new Peete's coffee machine a work.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> It's Scotty, we're supposed to guess which Boone's Farm flavor he is drinking.
> 
> Double cappuccino from the fancy new Peete's coffee machine a work.





Sorry lol, I was exhausted with no sleep and drove to Platty with my shitty car had a nice half day, drove home. Then went to the movies.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sorry lol, I was exhausted with no sleep and drove to Platty with my shitty car had a nice half day, drove home. Then went to the movies.



We still don't know what you were drinking or what movie you saw.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> We still don't know what you were drinking or what movie you saw.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Last night water at the movie, Les Miserables I sure I spelled it wrong but fantastic much better then the one that came out a few years ago. For a musical made in to a movie probably one of the best. If you know the story that really helps. I have to see the play again.


----------



## Mandoo1972 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am enjoying a delicious diet Mountain Dew!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Tea and doing taxes lots of fun.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Magic Hat variety pack, great beer.:beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 7, 2013)

Keurig Hot Chololate.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Water


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2013)

coffee. yum.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2013)

Water, cutting down on coffee since I don't sleep well at night. Thinking the 5-6 cups a coffee in the morning might have something to do with it.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Water, cutting down on coffee since I don't sleep well at night. Thinking the 5-6 cups a coffee in the morning might have something to do with it.



Have you tried hot water?  It's pretty good at tricking coffee addicts into thinking they're getting another cup.  Probably explains why I'm sipping hot water right now ...


----------



## HD333 (Jan 8, 2013)

Peets Major Dickason's Blend Coffee.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Water, cutting down on coffee since I don't sleep well at night. Thinking the 5-6 cups a coffee in the morning might have something to do with it.



I cut down to one cup in the morning unless I am heading to the hill without sleep then I might have a few cups. Drinking water now.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Keurig Hot Chololate.



Any good?
My wife and I stopped for some hot chocolate in Bryant Park on New Year's Day while watching the skaters- it was the best I've ever tasted, like drinking liquid chocolate.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Have you tried hot water?  It's pretty good at tricking coffee addicts into thinking they're getting another cup.  Probably explains why I'm sipping hot water right now ...



Will have to give that a try.


----------



## Steve Mach (Jan 8, 2013)

Victory Headwaters Pale Ale


----------



## marcski (Jan 8, 2013)

Rushing Duck Naysayer Pale Ale. Quite tasty indeed!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Magic hat.


----------



## Euler (Jan 8, 2013)

Sodastream homebrewed seltzer   ahhhh...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 9, 2013)

My own Kool-Aid...

/on the job hunt, talking myself into being the person that's right for the job...


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2013)

More coffee. I did have a Captain last night :/


----------



## HD333 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cabernet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Samuel Adam's.:beer:


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

Camarena tequilla


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Camarena tequilla



Noice. Captain here. Again.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> Noice. Captain here. Again.



Just got some Vernors ginger ale from the Midwest that would go quite nicely with your Capt'n


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 11, 2013)

On my first cup of coffee for the day.


----------



## marcski (Jan 11, 2013)

About to get up out of bed and make my first cup of green tea for the day.


----------



## Peter (Jan 15, 2013)

Enjoying a glass of BBC Steel Rail Extra Pail Ale  - http://www.berkshirebrewingcompany.com/steel_rail.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2013)

Rum and diet cokes, started early today at 530, also job searching on the web got to find new job, and listening to some great music, makes job looking more fun.:smile::beer::beer::beer::razz:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2013)

Taking the edge off with a Fosters Special Bitters oil can.


----------



## GlassesMolasses (Jan 16, 2013)

Left Hand Milk Stout


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2013)

Iced coffee


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Iced coffee





To stay up so you drink late tonight?


----------



## Cheese (Jan 17, 2013)

gingerbread coffee


----------



## ricerocket (Jan 17, 2013)

Flavored water, but looking forward to some Corsendonk Beer this evening..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Cheap Vodka, I love rum but Vodka is cheaper so that will do in ice tea.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 17, 2013)

:beer:2 bacardi and diets just tasted great


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2013)

newman's own coffee, black


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 18, 2013)

Water, seem to be real thirsty since being sick.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2013)

Water now so I can hydrate for drinking alcohol tonight.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 20, 2013)

Highly recommend. From Troy, NY


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2013)

Vodka and Ice tea good and cheap.


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2013)

Captain and diet


----------



## marcski (Jan 21, 2013)

Whole leaf green tea.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2013)

Small coffee.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 27, 2013)

jack daniel's single barrel


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2013)

Sam Adams Double Agent IPL


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Sam Adams Double Agent IPL



Champagne at the ready for when the little guy arrives?  Soon yes?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2013)

Beer .:beer:


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Champagne at the ready for when the little guy arrives?  Soon yes?



Very soon yes!


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Very soon yes!



Its awesome .... you will love being a dad


----------



## amazaheri (Jan 28, 2013)

drinking wine


----------



## gladerider (Jan 28, 2013)

wathen's single barrel


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2013)

Decaf tea, trying to quit caffeine.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 2, 2013)

Rogue brewery's voodoo doughnut maple bacon ale.  This beer tastes even worse than it sounds. Rogue usually does such a good job with their beers that I had to give it a shot, even at $15 a bottle.  But I am pouring it out after half a glass. Overpowering fake maple smell with a liquid smoke aftertaste. Blech.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

Water, so I can drink Rum and diet coke and enjoy the hockey game tonight:beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2013)

Orange Gatorade


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

Rum and diet coke,.driving has begun.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ski stef (Feb 2, 2013)

Sunshine Wheat


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2013)

Last night I had a growled of 3 Heads Bromigo, a surprisingly well balanced smoked maple amber. Not too Smokey, not too mapley. An actual drinkable rauchbeir.


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bloody Mary at the base of Peak 8 while waiting for Ski Stef 

Sent from my C771 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 4, 2013)

H200.!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> H200.!!!!!!



Hydrogen peroxide? That's probably not good for you.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Hydrogen peroxide? That's probably not good for you.



He may be trying to whiten his teeth.  Just swish and spit though Scotty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2013)

Puck it said:


> He may be trying to whiten his teeth.  Just swish and spit though Scotty.



Lol, I made it trough today to drink diet Coke, now.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

Iced coffe. I'm all out of coffee beans so no hot coffee today


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> Iced coffe. I'm all out of coffee beans so no hot coffee today



Can't run to the deli? I'm drinking decaf tea.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2013)

Water only now with one cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

Tea


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 9, 2013)

After much shoveling today, ice cold Tito's vodka shots (2) and a few standard Labatt blues. Muscles and back feel better already!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

Whiskey and hanging with Mary in my car, in Superwalmart parking lot in Queensbury, NY so easy drive to Gore for some great snow tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2013)

Way to get after it Scotty.  Have a great day at Gore tomorrow


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Way to get after it Scotty.  Have a great day at Gore tomorrow



Thanks, have great times at the big Sugarloaf hill with everyone, I be their next year for sure.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2013)

Tons of water after Sugarloaf...


----------



## gladerider (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2013)

Tea.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2013)

Lot's of water each day.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2013)

coffee, black.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 13, 2013)

Green Mountian Hazelnut Coffee, cream and suga.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2013)

Water


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

coffee (no supervisor at work today I might be posting a little bit today:razz:!)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

Rum and diet coke, bad week, I need a drink.:beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2013)

My 3rd cup of coffee for the day!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> My 3rd cup of coffee for the day!



Late night?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Late night?


No I just drink tons of coffee...day and night.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> No I just drink tons of coffee...day and night.


+1


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 15, 2013)

Just came from The Colbert Report taping for VD day and went to Delta Grill on 9th for some Cajun food,a few Crown Royals and an Abita. The love of my life was having Pinot Noir thoughout.Then it was off to the West Bank Cafe on 9th and 42nd for a night cap of Makers Mark+IPA.While there Ethan Hawk,Vincent D'onofrio,Keith Carradine, and Harris Yulin come in and slam a couple with us ....only in NYC baby...nice night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

Water


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2013)

coffee


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

Coffee, on the train.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

Iced tea


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

Diet Dr Brown black cherry soda.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

Never heard of that, is it like Dr Pepper?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Never heard of that, is it like Dr Pepper?



Better, its been around NYC area for ever, defiantly like but stronger cherry flavor, I believe.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

I've had Dr Thunder which is Walmart's version of it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I've had Dr Thunder which is Walmart's version of it.



I love Walmart price on soda, but I love Dr Brown, they make a great root beer soda to.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 17, 2013)

Jager Tea


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 7737
> 
> Jager Tea



Looks great! official recipe please.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 17, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Looks great! official recipe please.



I ordered it out but I believe you can make it yourself by searching "Jagertee recipes".


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Driving with my dad, just tea.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Rum and coke.:beer:


----------



## HD333 (Feb 18, 2013)

Chianti.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

Red wine.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 19, 2013)

Coffee, caffeinated, black ... not working


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2013)

Small coffee, at work.


----------



## octopus (Feb 19, 2013)

russian standard


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## Cheese (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a Dark & Stormy night


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

Cheese said:


> It's a Dark & Stormy night
> 
> View attachment 7816


Looks good. I'm having water now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

Magic hat beer.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Magic hat beer.:beer::beer::beer:



Nit Maguc Hat but Im drinking a Harpoon IPA at Magic's Black Line Tavern


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Nit Maguc Hat but Im drinking a Harpoon IPA at Magic's Black Line Tavern



That is great stuff, I need to finish my beer now shut off Bruce Springsteen band on Pallidia channel and go to bed so I can get up in several hours for an awesome day at the hill tomorrow, hope you be enjoying some snow to this weekend.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2013)

Cheese said:


> It's a Dark & Stormy night
> 
> View attachment 7816



Nice, one of my favorite go-to drinks!

Having a couple of beers while waiting for my pizza top be done.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 23, 2013)

Bridlewood 2010 Chardonnay. Not bad with my wife's awesome cooking.


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

Captain / Diet coke


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2013)

Green dragon, making me fly I'm so riding some clouds , oh Mary how I love my Mary.


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2013)

Water


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2013)

Otter Creek Black IPA


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

coffee, black


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

Water


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Water



Me to, time to hydrant.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Water





Scotty said:


> Me to, time to hydrant.



Me three


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Me to, time to hydrant.



A whole hydrant? That's a lot of water.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> A whole hydrant? That's a lot of water.



Yeah, I just stuck with a liter or so.

Drinking some Snapple raspberry tea right now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2013)

Taking a break from hurricane bumps at pats peak and enjoying a Sam Adams in the sled pub.:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

More hydrating o. Water, at the public library using job computer placement,  not many jobs online.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Taking a break from hurricane bumps at pats peak and enjoying a Sam Adams in the sled pub.:beer:



How are the bumps?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> How are the bumps?



Meh.  Not seeded.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> A whole hydrant? That's a lot of water.



Easier that way.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Meh.  Not seeded.


:lol:

Drinking water now


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Back at work water, 3 cups of 30 OZ every day for me that I don't ski.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

I drink at least two 32 oz Nalgene bottles of water a day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

More water, 100 oz. Almost their for today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2013)

double cappuccino


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Magic Hat:beer::beer::beer::beer::smile:


----------



## marcski (Feb 26, 2013)

Lagunitas Somethin' Wild.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Sky Brewing Moose Drool Brown Ale


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2013)

Captain and Coke.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

Jack Daniels and Vernors


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Tea


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr Brown black cherry soda.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

Water


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Water



Spring, tap or filtered?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Spring, tap or filtered?



Toilet


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Toilet



How does it taste?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How does it taste?



Much more flavorful than spring water


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Much more flavorful than spring water



Ever try bath water?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Ever try bath water?



No, that's gross!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2013)

Guinness!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 28, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Guinness!



Same here....well Guinness Foreign Extra from the Guinness winter variety pack i got last wknd


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Rum and coke.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 28, 2013)

yuengling in a can - as soon as i finish i am going for a jack and coke


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2013)

Vodka coke now.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Same here....well Guinness Foreign Extra from the Guinness winter variety pack i got last wknd



Thats a good beer and a good variety pack. I find most variety packs have a beer I dont like. At home they want 17.99 which I wont pay as there's other good beers I can buy cheaper but was psyched to find it at Shaws for 12.99


----------



## kickstand (Feb 28, 2013)

MarkC said:


> yuengling in a can - as soon as i finish i am going for a jack and coke



Sweet. I have a few cases of that in the garage....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Tea.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Large DD coffee with cream.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

Coffee from a geeky ski boot mug.  Missing the powder day this week has really given me the fever heading into this weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Water , h20 lots so can drink alcohol later.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Diet coke


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

Water with lunch.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Diet Dr Pepper



You should try Dr Browns much better soda.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

Water, filtered from the tap...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Water, filtered from the tap...



What kind of filter are you using?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

More water from the sink


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> What kind of filter are you using?



Homemade charcoal and sand


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

All done with water I drank like 90 oz of it today.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2013)

vitaminwater power-c with dragonfruit.

In the fridge, getting over a cold, tired of water.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> vitaminwater power-c with dragonfruit.
> 
> In the fridge, getting over a cold, tired of water.



You're in the fridge drinking vitaminwater?  Probably not the best idea if you're trying to get over a cold..


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2013)

bvibert said:


> You're in the fridge drinking vitaminwater?  Probably not the best idea if you're trying to get over a cold..



Yeah, but the toaster oven's not big enough.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, but the toaster oven's not big enough.



Good call


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Thats a good beer and a good variety pack. I find most variety packs have a beer I dont like. At home they want 17.99 which I wont pay as there's other good beers I can buy cheaper but was psyched to find it at Shaws for 12.99



I scored my 12 for $9.99 last wknd at Market Basket...too good to pass that deal up!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheap vodka and diet coke.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2013)

Started night with tuckerman pale ale with fried shrimp dinner; moved on to Cabernet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Cheap vodka and diet coke.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:



I should have had decaffeinated soda.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of water. Feeling a little dehydrated since I turned up the pellet stove a little too much last night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffee now, still tired from great ski day yesterday.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 4, 2013)

A Tito's vodka martini. Rough being back in the office after being out over 2 weeks.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 4, 2013)

The train ride home always goes faster with a Stinger (brandy and creme de menthe).


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Vodka and ice tea.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> The train ride home always goes faster with a Stinger (brandy and creme de menthe).



Slc train? This thread should be like a thousand more pages beyond were it is, lol.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> The train ride home always goes faster with a Stinger (brandy and creme de menthe).



Wow, haven't had a Stinger in probably 2 years.  Thanks for the reminder!

Drinking black coffee this morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2013)

DD large with cream.


----------



## Nick (Mar 5, 2013)

Coffee. Strangely excited about 10,000 posts. I might have to celebrate a little later if i hit it today :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Coffee. Strangely excited about 10,000 posts. I might have to celebrate a little later if i hit it today :lol:



Lol, I already my caffeine for today, now water.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Coffee. Strangely excited about 10,000 posts. I might have to celebrate a little later if i hit it today :lol:



Post whore...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

90 oz. S of water done, now I hydrated for driving alcohol tonight.:beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> 90 oz. S of water done, now I hydrated for driving alcohol tonight.:beer:



I hope you meant drinking alcohol and not driving alcohol


----------



## Cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> I hope you meant drinking alcohol and not driving alcohol



He could just mean running moonshine?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> I hope you meant drinking alcohol and not driving alcohol



Driving alcohol is fun, yes I meant driving it.:beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Driving alcohol is fun, yes I meant driving it.:beer:



lol, still driving!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> lol, still driving!



Yes you would think I was drunk now, drunk from to much water today.


----------



## marcski (Mar 5, 2013)

Just finished a Deviant Dale's.  So delicious...one of my top 5 beers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Tea


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 10, 2013)

Scotch, lots of scotch. Pretty sure I had a shot of Jager as well.


----------



## Nick (Mar 10, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Post whore...



Yup


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 10, 2013)

Umm coffee with york peppermint patty creamer/flavoring


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2013)

Coffee at Platty got to ski with Marc c today your freeeken great, love it here today, sun out ,blue skys warm soft cor.y snow fun staying with my friend Bud, and staying in touch with Corn.!!!!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 11, 2013)

Rogue Mogul Madness Ale.


----------



## marcski (Mar 11, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Rogue Mogul Madness Ale.



Nice. Never had one of those but Rogue makes a good beer.

I'm enjoying a Bear Republic Racer 5 at the moment. In fact, I'm due for my 2nd.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Mary drink.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2013)

Orange juice


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2013)

marcski said:


> Nice. Never had one of those but Rogue makes a good beer.
> 
> I'm enjoying a Bear Republic Racer 5 at the moment. In fact, I'm due for my 2nd.



Aha!  Me too....


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Soda over 20 oz of sugar in NYC legally thanks to a judge.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Oj and vodka. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::cooer:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2013)

Smithwick'e Irish Ale


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

legalskier said:


>



I probably never leave my home town again.

Tea


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

Vodka with some ice tea.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

Water so I can drink alcohol tonight.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

Last cup of water.

Alcohol driving of rum and diet coke to start in a few minutes.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2013)

Blue Point Hoptical Illusion


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

Water.


----------



## marcski (Apr 2, 2013)

My morning staple.  Green tea.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 2, 2013)

Ommegang Abbey Ale.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2013)

Dewars Whiskey, good good stuff.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 5, 2013)

Troegs Nugget Nectar

Mmmmmmmmmm beer


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2013)

Coffee, slightly hung over.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 6, 2013)

Tea    black, having toast too! On snow all day its coldish today


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2013)

Whisky:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 6, 2013)

Allagash White at the Rack.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuckerman Headwall Alt on my deck with the deck heater going and looking at the stars and the lights of snow cats laying cord down on Mount Snow! Life is good!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2013)

Whisky and going to watch Hitchcock the movie in a few minutes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 13, 2013)

Coffee!


----------



## octopus (Apr 13, 2013)

vita coco


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## ski stef (Apr 15, 2013)

h2o


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2013)

water.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 20, 2013)

Peak Organic IPA.     Up at the beach house in Ogunquit for 1st wknd of season enjoying a tasty Maine brew!


----------



## zyk (Apr 26, 2013)

Houblon Chouffe celebrating the arrival of planting season


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 27, 2013)

Dark organic Italian mmmm ,going to bush for finale


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 27, 2013)

Just finished a White Birch hop session ale and now on to a Back East imperial IPA. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 27, 2013)

A Smuttynose IPA, a margarita,  and a big coffee.  Who knows what will happen next.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 8, 2013)

Magic Hat tonight.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 9, 2013)

Heady Topper. Drink from the can!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2013)

Killians red.


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2013)

WATER. Too much beer in the past few weeks with all this warmer weather and for some reason there is nothing better than a cold one after spending a saturday on yardwork.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> WATER. Too much beer in the past few weeks with all this warmer weather and for some reason there is nothing better than a cold one after spending a saturday on yardwork.



That is good you should stay hydrated everyday and drink water. I drink like 100 oz. Of it a day. I am drinking water now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2013)

Got to celebrate Bourbon National week so drinking Red Stag by Jim Bean great drink.


----------



## phin (Jun 14, 2013)

Slumbrew Lobstah Killah -- Imperial Red Ale


----------



## drjeff (Jun 14, 2013)

phin said:


> Slumbrew Lobstah Killah -- Imperial Red Ale



Tried that a last weekend - a VERY solid offering from Slumbrew! IMHO the vast majority of their offerings this year have been VERY good! Watch for their distribution area to expand out of its current mainly Eastern Mass, Southern NH and RI area soon!

Right now, I've got a Sarnac Shandy in my glass! A very good shandy if you like your flavor profile more towards the lemonade side with a VERY smooth finish

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 14, 2013)

Had a glass of Henry McKenna 10-year Single Barrel (barrel #775), but (horror of horrors) not feeling like bourbon tonight, so am now having a Bronx Brewery Pale Ale. Decently balanced, not a crazy hop fest.


----------



## marcski (Jun 14, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> but (horror of horrors) not feeling like bourbon tonight, so am now having a Bronx Brewery Pale Ale. Decently balanced, not a crazy hop fest.



Same here....despite it being bourbon day and all.  So, I'm having one of these:







It's from Ontario; I don't think you can get it here.  Citrus hop heaven on my tongue.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 4, 2013)

Ommegang XV- their 15th anniversary brew. Dang tasty, as one would expect.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 5, 2013)

Jim Bean red stag, my new favorite whiskey.:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 6, 2013)

Saranac Shandy - highly recommend it if you like your Shandy a bit heavy on the lemonade side of the flavor profile

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2013)

Founders Centennial IPA - a go to of mine lately.  Don't have an every day beer, but usually always have a sixer of Founders, Sierra Nevada Torpedo or Lagunitas IPA in the fridge.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 7, 2013)

Freshed squeezed OJ


----------



## drjeff (Jul 7, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Founders Centennial IPA - a go to of mine lately.  Don't have an every day beer, but usually always have a sixer of Founders, Sierra Nevada Torpedo or Lagunitas IPA in the fridge.



Have you tried the Founders All Day IPA yet? Another very solid IPA from then, and too me at least its a superior IPA over their Centennial IPA in the warm weather months. Seems a bit "crisper" and not quite as heavy as the Centennial which is what I'm looking for in my beer about 98% of the time in warm weather months

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 7, 2013)

Rum and diet soda, 4 great days of drinking ending today to next weekend.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 15, 2013)

The holy trinity at the Beachcomber -- Goombay Smash, Pina Colada and a Dark and Stormy to accompany my Devil's Plate. =)


----------



## ski stef (Jul 16, 2013)

La Croix natural coconut flavored sparkling water.  kind of tastes like sunscreen but i LOVE it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 16, 2013)

Hot coffee and yes its 92 out...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 16, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Hot coffee and yes its 92 out...



When I drank coffee I always drank it hot. I don't like cold coffee.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 16, 2013)

Homemade chicken broth


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 17, 2013)

Green tea, a lot less caffeine then coffee so I think I be staying with this tea from now on.


----------



## ski stef (Jul 18, 2013)

coffee with Cinnabon creamer yummmm


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 18, 2013)

H20


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 18, 2013)

Ovila Belgian style Golden, a very very tasty collaboration between Sierra Nevada and the Abbey of New Clairvaux


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 18, 2013)

Jim Bean Black double aged, delicious.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 20, 2013)

Smuttynose Homunculus Belgian-style golden ale. Tasty, but has that Smuttynose flavor that I'm maybe not such a big fan of. Must be their hops choices, kind of like everything starts as an IPA


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 21, 2013)

New Albion.  Great story and nice offering by Sam Adams. But more importantly my local store has it at $10.99 per case!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 21, 2013)

Meta Mucil followed by prune juice


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2013)

Whisky at the place of Woodstock were so many great musicians have played.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 15, 2013)

Lemonade


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 16, 2013)

Bacardi and snapple .. Made from the best stuff on earth


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2013)

Colon cleanser


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Colon cleanser



Sorry. 

I am drinking coffee need it after last night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2013)

Corona not my favorite but cheaper then other beer at Peach Fes.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tanqueray gin Rangpur and tonic.  
This gin is infused with Rangpur lines and its really good.


sent from AlpineZone Mobile App


----------



## ski stef (Aug 16, 2013)

Red wine! Italian, duh


----------



## Geoff (Aug 17, 2013)

I just broke my favorite teapot.   Brewing oolong tea in an artsy-decorative backup.   The teapot is a cylindrical Le Creuset that is long-discontinued in the USA.   I had to go on eBay and order one from England.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 17, 2013)

Water, got hydrated now so I can drink whisky at Peach festival,  awesome line up tonight.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 18, 2013)

Green Flash West Coast IPA.  Had one on tap a few days ago in AZ and just bought a four pack at my local beer store :

_A menagerie of hops is layered throughout the brewing process: Simcoe for unique fruitiness and grapefruit zest, Columbus for strong hop pungency, Centennial for pine and citrus notes and Cascade for floral aroma.  A multi-dimensional hop experience._


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been trying to post all weekend, and for reasons that have nothing at all to do with the website, I couldn't. Anyway, 2 sets worth mentioning:

Maine Beer Company: Zoe, and King Titus Porter. Both solid, tasty beers. Zoe is an easy drinking amber, while King Titus is a pretty robust porter.

Goose Island Sofie Belgian Farmhouse. A super clean, refreshing, and tasty tasty tasty beverage.

Amongst the recent crop of micros that are distributing more widely now, these two are among, if not actually, my favorites. Solid, tasty beers, across the board.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2013)

Switchback.  I had this on tap at Sugarbush for the first time last spring, and I've been on the lookout for it ever since.  It's now available in bottles in NH.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

Green tea, talked  to boss today about anniversey at work and it being few years since last raise he said he will get back to me hoping for something good to come today.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 15, 2013)

OktoberFish


----------



## dmw (Nov 15, 2013)

Manhattan.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 15, 2013)

It's been a long week and I have no idea when I will be able to hit the slopes....


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2013)

Guiness + Wells Banana Bread Stout! Yummy combo!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Nov 16, 2013)

Switchback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2013)

Tuckerman pale ale


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 17, 2013)

Coffee( hopefully to hear about raise at work tomorrow)


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 17, 2013)

Troegs Mad Elf Ale, at just about $20 for a 6-pack this would usually be out of my price range.  But I picked up some sidework & all that cash was burning a hole in my pocket ;-) The Mad Elf Ale was suggested by some other craft beer enthusiasts and after sampling the Troegs Double Bock I just had to splurge on the Mad Elf. And I am glad I did, the mild cherry flavor somehow hides the fact that this bad boy clocks in at 11%  ... A sipping brew none the less. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 17, 2013)

Lagunitas Hop Stoopid.  It's literally making my day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2013)

Coffee after 3 hrs of sleep last night

sent from my S4


----------



## legalskier (Nov 17, 2013)

Negroni


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2013)

Southern Tier Double IPA


----------



## marcski (Nov 17, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Southern Tier Double IPA



I like the 2X.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Quietman (Nov 20, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Tuckerman pale ale



I don't always drink beer, but when I do, I prefer Tuckerman Pale Ale. If I don't have the extra $, I enjoy a Yuengling or 2 that my brother brings up from the Philadelphia area.


----------



## wakenbacon (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/blog/2013/10/16/yuengling-massachusetts-beer-sales/

Drank this beer when I lived in NC a few years ago. Would love it to make it here. How can something cheaper than Bud taste so good???


----------



## wakenbacon (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/blog/2013/10/16/yuengling-massachusetts-beer-sales/

Drank this beer when I lived in NC a few years ago. Would love it to make it here. How can something cheaper than Bud taste so good???


----------



## yep (Nov 21, 2013)

Agua


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2013)

Samuel Smith Tadcaster Porter

been several years since I last enjoyed one of these.  forgot how much I liked it.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 21, 2013)

Long Trail Double Bag.    One of my go-to cold weather brews.

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Nov 21, 2013)

Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout - very smooth and tasty! Doesn't seem as "heavy" as a 10% beer typically is either!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 21, 2013)

Bout to pour a nice bacartea and watch the devils win on the westcoast again


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> Bout to pour a nice bacartea and watch the devils win on the westcoast again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Good to see your team win some games. I love the Rangers but I also love Martin Broder such a great goalie, I happy I seen him live amazing what he can do.


----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2013)

Coffee, then doing water


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Good to see your team win some games. I love the Rangers but I also love Martin Broder such a great goalie, I happy I seen him live amazing what he can do.


I agree.. Not often do we get to see a guy do what he's done.. And he's still playing well.


----------



## ski stef (Nov 24, 2013)

coffee and kahlua!! is that how you spell kahlua?


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 24, 2013)

Breckenridge Vanilla Porter. Yummy. Going to switch up to Broad Brook Brewery's Season of the Witch after this. Also Yummy.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheese (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2013)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 9612



Liquid lunch? Any good?


----------



## Cheese (Nov 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Liquid lunch? Any good?



Some of the holiday spiced beers are less appealing after the first.  This one was light enough that I could continue on.  I'll drink it for a month or two.


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2013)

I like making wassail (sp?) during the holiday season. basically rum, spices, etc. in a stock pot all day. Smells delicious and tastes good. ANd you can make it really strong and it still goes down so smooth.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 28, 2013)

Redhook Winterhook watching lions vs packers

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 28, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Redhook Winterhook watching lions vs packers
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Lol, that's exactly what I'm drinking at the moment. Picked up a nice winter sampler. I think this may be the pick of the litter... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 28, 2013)

Breckenridge Vanilla Porter. Perfect for the season.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 29, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Some of the holiday spiced beers are less appealing after the first.  This one was light enough that I could continue on.  I'll drink it for a month or two.



Poached the remnants of a 12 pack from my sister. White Christmas is pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 29, 2013)

Shipyard Prelude.  Not into it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 29, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Lol, that's exactly what I'm drinking at the moment. Picked up a nice winter sampler. I think this may be the pick of the litter...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



What else is in the winter sampler?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 29, 2013)

Henry McKenna "table whiskey", $20 for a half gallon, and worth three times as much


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 30, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> What else is in the winter sampler?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pipeline Porter from the Kona Brewery and Alchemy Ale & Brrr(another winter brew) from Widmer Brothers. A nice little collection, all good stuff but Winter Hook takes the cake  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 30, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Pipeline Porter from the Kona Brewery and Alchemy Ale & Brrr(another winter brew) from Widmer Brothers. A nice little collection, all good stuff but Winter Hook takes the cake
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



You got the widmer sampler which includes the Winterhook .....mine was from the red hook winter sampler which has their IPA, winterhook, esb, and audible ale.   Your sampler is better but I haven't seen them around so NH yet

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 30, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> You got the widmer sampler which includes the Winterhook .....mine was from the red hook winter sampler which has their IPA, winterhook, esb, and audible ale.   Your sampler is better but I haven't seen them around so NH yet
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



That is what I was wondering about myself:  what is in the redhook sampler.  The fall sampler had something that sucked (IMO!).  This winter sampler sounds better.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 30, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> You got the widmer sampler which includes the Winterhook .....mine was from the red hook winter sampler which has their IPA, winterhook, esb, and audible ale.   Your sampler is better but I haven't seen them around so NH yet
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



I was simply lucky. The local Beer Distributor recently relocated. I was disappointed that they had to abandon there old location, but I let my fingers do the walking and found them hiding out behind a gas station lol. Village Beverage is one of the better BDs out my way and I hope they have found a happy home. I was just looking for a nice winter sampler and this was all they had. I picked up a similar rack last season, but not sure if it had selections from multiple Brewery's.  I will definitely be on the lookout for a 6(or 12;-) packs of Winter Hook on these cooler nights.
 Cheers guys  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2013)

Whiskey out with family.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## HD333 (Nov 30, 2013)

Fiddlehead IPA, then on to Switchback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't believe we haven't posted here since November.

I drinking rum and coke thanks cousin for the gift. Cruises are great way to get cheap alcohol.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2014)

Green Flash Palate Wrecker! Holy hoppiness!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 11, 2014)

While in Vermont we had some Heady Topper, stuff was amazing. Can't believe $14 for a 4 pack though. Also enjoyed the Graupler and Sour IPA at Magic Hat brewery.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 11, 2014)

I have one harpoon IPA under my belt.  I will move on to Switchback!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 11, 2014)

Stella Artois….Just opened up a 12 pack….since I Wont be skiing tomorrow


----------



## ski stef (Jan 11, 2014)

prosecco!!!


----------



## soposkier (Jan 11, 2014)

Sierra Neveda Ruthless Rye IPA.  Excellent beer


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 13, 2014)

Sierra Nevada Celebration Fresh Hop Ale. Always a treat at this time of the year.


----------



## RM2008 (Jan 13, 2014)

Switchback


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2014)

Yum!


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2014)

Had a Fiddlehead IPA then a founders IPA then a harpoon IPA and now a cup ( no wine glasses in our room) of J Lohr!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 8, 2014)

Henry McKenna 10-year single barrel 100 proof. 
Best $35 a bottle bargain going.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wormtown Be Hoppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 11, 2014)

we got ahold of some heady topper last week while up in the MRV...good stuff


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bought for the bottle, the beer is very good.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 12, 2014)

Harpoon. The Long Thaw.  

It sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 12, 2014)

Had some Kona Island Lager, Not too shabby


----------



## Cheese (Mar 13, 2014)

Out of Goslings rum so making Dark n' Stormy's with Captain Morgans.  Tastes fine but the color is off.


----------



## soposkier (Mar 13, 2014)

Moscow mule, did dark N stormys last night with ginger beer.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Mar 14, 2014)

Last night was a Heady Topper followed by a SN Torpedo.  Man did that Torpedo suck after a Heady Topper.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 15, 2014)

Long Trail Limbo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry (Mar 15, 2014)

Harpoon IPA


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 15, 2014)

Redhook longhammer.  Pretty decent and at $12 for 12 pack it's hard to pass up.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2014)

Stone's new Go to IPA - this may be stone's best IPA yet, and that's a BIG statement!  Bright, crisp, hoppy brilliance! :beer:


----------



## skifree (Mar 16, 2014)

Ice water with lemon.  Rough 4 days


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 17, 2014)

Slow and Low rock and rye> Like an old fashioned in a bottle. Tastier than the price ($20) would indicate.
http://www.drinkslowandlow.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2014)

Coffee need a delivery made to ky bus ppease waiting about  m3 miles frok Linciln Runnel NJ waiting for bus line to start moving wonder who be nice eenough to delivdr coffee for me 1 sugR and lifgttt with mile thanks.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 18, 2014)

The Shed IPA. meh...


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 19, 2014)

Woodstock Wassail Ale...7.9 % of winter warmer goodness


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 19, 2014)

A Guinness while on the floor at the Beacon watching the Allman Brothers.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 20, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> A Guinness while on the floor at the Beacon watching the Allman Brothers.



Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 20, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> A Guinness while on the floor at the Beacon watching the Allman Brothers.



Hopefully you are not on the floor as the result of too many Guinness's 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 20, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Hopefully you are not on the floor as the result of too many Guinness's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Lol well that wouldn't have been from the Guinness... there was a tremendous sweet smelling cloud through the whole show. Everyone was safe whether intentional or not.


----------



## Nick (Mar 20, 2014)

wata


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 20, 2014)

Just finished skiing for the day, so gator aid


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> A Guinness while on the floor at the Beacon watching the Allman Brothers.


 
Hiw was the show i am Jealous greT band last year together.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 20, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Hiw was the show i am Jealous greT band last year together.



It was great. Some well known hits mixed with some deep cuts.  I'm thinking about seeing them again at Mountain Jam. Haynes will be doing double duty with ABB and Government Mule.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 23, 2014)

Just downed 3 Sam Adams Cherry wheats………umm tired now


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2014)

Lefty's Maple Ale - REALLY GOOD!! So far I'm impressed with the couple of offerings I've had from this small Greenfield, MA brewery! :beer:


----------



## darent (Mar 24, 2014)

yuengling,the Chinese  beer!!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Euler (Mar 24, 2014)

Fresh, homemade SodaStream bubbly water!


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 24, 2014)

darent said:


> yuengling,the Chinese  beer from Pennsylvania!!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Fixed it for ya ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 24, 2014)

darent said:


> yuengling,the Chinese  beer!!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah and Sam Adams ( Boston Lager) is made 40 miles away from Yuengling brewery


----------



## Terry (Mar 24, 2014)

PBR Pounders. Good night to get a buzz on with cheap beer!


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 24, 2014)

Terry said:


> PBR Pounders. Good night to get a buzz on with cheap beer!



Hard to beat $1.49 for a 24oz...

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Mar 24, 2014)

Fiddlehead IPA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2014)

Red red wine oh I need this drink.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 29, 2014)

Red hook long hammer IPA.  It looks like I have plenty of options next!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 29, 2014)

That is one hell of a cooler!  How do I get there?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 30, 2014)

Stone enjoy by 4.20 IPA


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2014)

My first Heady Topper


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 31, 2014)

Bought a 6 Pack build your own craft beers for $12.00 #1 Anchor Porter.....Kind of tastes like Guiness but a little sweeter.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2014)

Beer #2 Southampton public house Double White


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2014)

Pinot noir


----------



## dlague (Apr 2, 2014)

Tram Ale from Jay Peak




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 3, 2014)

Maple Syrup straight out of the evaporator (with a glazed donut of course)


----------



## soposkier (Apr 3, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> My first Heady Topper



Live up to the hype for you?


----------



## HD333 (Apr 7, 2014)

Stone Enjoy by 4-20-14. Excellent beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking foward to nice glass if Manshevitz Kosher wine with family and friends tonight and tomorrow. Happy Passover to anyone else who might celebrate.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 14, 2014)

Red Hook long hammer IPA.  Again.  It's one of my winter go-to's.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2014)

Longhammer had been one of my go-to lately too.  Partly because I like it a lot,  and partly because it's $12 per 12 pack at the store down the street.


----------



## dlague (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain's and diet coke!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2014)

Jonieee Wlker Black Thanks to Monticelllo Race way poker.


----------



## twinplanx (May 4, 2014)

Had my growler topped off with a Massive IPA from the Great South Bay Brewery. If you're ever in Bayshore on Long Island, I'd advise checking the place out... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## zyk (May 4, 2014)

Long Strange Tripel


----------



## WWF-VT (May 4, 2014)

Long Trail Limbo IPA.  One of the better beers that Long Trail has brewed.


----------



## wakenbacon (May 5, 2014)




----------



## twinplanx (May 5, 2014)

Ha^ What movie is that from? I can't stand Heineken, it's like it's skunked on purpose. I'll take a PBR over any skunked beer. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (May 5, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Ha^ What movie is that from? I can't stand Heineken, it's like it's skunked on purpose. I'll take a PBR over any skunked beer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



+1  Never understood the popularity that surrounds Heineken!  Almost like a status symbol - I prefer PBR as a status symbol!


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> +1  Never understood the popularity that surrounds Heineken!  Almost like a status symbol - I prefer PBR as a status symbol!




If you've ever had a "real" Heineken (i.e. in Holland, fresh from the Brewery instead of the stuff that is available in the US) it's actually quite a flavorful mass produced beer.  Other than that it's got the green bottle of it's own unique shape going for it!

Plus it got a big bump in pop culture popularity just as the craft/micro brew phenomena was getting started via U2's _One_ video


----------



## ScottySkis (May 5, 2014)

drjeff said:


> If you've ever had a "real" Heineken (i.e. in Holland, fresh from the Brewery instead of the stuff that is available in the US) it's actually quite a flavorful mass produced beer.  Other than that it's got the green bottle of it's own unique shape going for it!
> 
> Plus it got a big bump in pop culture popularity just as the craft/micro brew phenomena was getting started via U2's _One_ video



+100 I. Knew someone from Norway he said same thing. He said no law on alcohol percent like here he never drink it in the states though.


----------



## twinplanx (May 5, 2014)

I was told the Heineken imported here contains formaldehyde as a preservative. Don't know if it's true or urban legend  but seems like a good enough reason not to drink something I don't particularly care for anyway.  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2014)

PBR's right now. Good night for it.


----------



## vdk03 (May 5, 2014)

Espolòn tequila over ice. Happy Cinco de Mayo:beer:


----------



## zyk (May 6, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> +100 I. Knew someone from Norway he said same thing. He said no law on alcohol percent like here he never drink it in the states though.



Curious about the alcohol percent issue.  Is it a labeling requirement?  Strong beers in the US are usually labeled as such.


----------



## HD333 (May 6, 2014)

Trillium Dry Stack batch # 5, it is a farm house ale. Greet brewery in Seaport/ S.Boston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (May 6, 2014)

Rebel IPA at Cask &  Flaggon.  Tonight the beer is better than the game.


----------



## twinplanx (May 7, 2014)

I was NOT impressed with Rebel IPA... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (May 7, 2014)

Got some Abita Jockamo IPA from Louisiana for the walk I'm about to take from my office to attend an afternoon game at Washington Nationals Park against the LA Dodgers.  Just need the rain delay to lift


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 7, 2014)

Shipyard Summer Ale.  Good stuff.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (May 8, 2014)

A little off topic, but follow up to my IPA on the way to the ballgame post...BEARDS seem to be real big with some pro jocks these days.  Real big and real long.:-D
Here are a couple of photos I took at Nationals Park yesterday (Nats won).  Sorry, a little blurry.  I took them from left outfield seats.

Jayson Werth, great ball player.  He started the beardski trend that many other Nationals have followed:


Brian Wilson from Dodgers, one of the league's most famous beards.  He grew up in MA/NH area:


PS:  to get back on topic...a stinking Bud Light at the ballpark costs about the same as a 6 pack of Jockamo IPA.:smash:


----------



## ski stef (May 8, 2014)

my coffee still..


----------



## Bostonian (May 8, 2014)

Adirondack Raspberry Lime Seltzer


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 9, 2014)

Diet Coke.  

I wish I knew how to quit you...


----------



## drjeff (May 9, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Diet Coke.
> 
> I wish I knew how to quit you...



Cold turkey! (With the help of a bet/challenge!) 

A year ago, and for a decade plus prior to that, I was a 1 to 2+ liter a day drinker of diet Pepsi or Coke zero. My wife "bet" me that I couldn't give it up for a month. That was on the Sunday of Memorial Day Weekend last year. I haven't had a soda since!

Am I caffeine free? Hell no! I now drink a bunch of unsweetened iced tea and water or Vitamin Water Zero all day long.  The only "carbonated" beverages I now have are beer and the occasional bit of tonic water to go with my gin! 

It's easier than you might think if you make it through the first week!

Right now I'm drinking a Coronado Brewing Idiot Double IPA


----------



## xwhaler (May 9, 2014)

Shipyard XXXX IPA


----------



## HD333 (May 9, 2014)

Pliny the Elder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zyk (May 9, 2014)

Heady topper for the first time.  Excellent example of the style but still prefer my local brews.  Lost a bit of my taste for the bitterness.  Must be getting old...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2014)

My last Heady Topper in the fridge from a trip to VT earlier in the winter.


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2014)

Tram Ale! Jay Peaks rebranded Long Trail beer.




i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (May 12, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> I was NOT impressed with Rebel IPA...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



+1

We got a keg of it at my ski club and I was begging others to hurry up and drink it so we could get something else.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (May 12, 2014)

yeggous said:


> +1
> 
> We got a keg of it at my ski club and I was begging others to hurry up and drink it so we could get something else.
> 
> ...



I felt kinda bad for shunning Sam Adams recently and I thought I heard the Rebel IPA was good. Clearly I was misinformed. But I do think the Craft Beer revolution owes a nod to Sam's... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## wakenbacon (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Sky (May 16, 2014)

I'm not cruising all 58 pages to check...but has Sierra Nevada's Ruthless Rye been mentioned?  I had some about a month ago.  Had never seen it.  Big fan of their Pale Ale and Celebration Ale (not too keen on the Torpedo).  The Rye beer is tasty!  I had other Rye beer from the Plymouth Rock micro (or from somewhere near the cape).  Impressive.

As for Shandy...haven't tried the Naragansett.  I prefer Leinenkugel's over the Shock Top...but not by much.

...and I really need to update this photo.  It will put the "shock" in Shock Top.  :>


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2014)

wakenbacon said:


> View attachment 12621



Tried one of these last night. Not bad. Nice and lemonadey up front (not too tart, not too sweet to my palate) but the lemon flavor tapers off quickly at the finish.

To my taste buds, it's better than Leinenkugels and Sam Adams Porch Rocker and Shocktop's offerings but not as good as Curious Travelers or Saranac's offering.

All I know is after talking with my local package store's owner about the Gansett-Del's Shandy is he can't keep the limited stock he gets from his supplier in stock for more than a day or 2! And he'd sold over 10 cases of it between his 2 stores since Tuesday!

Great job by Narragansett of marketing these 2 fairly prominent local Southeastern New England brands! :beer:


----------



## Rikka (May 18, 2014)

Bud bottle at the 99 bar......


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2014)

Ok going the non bear route.  Drinking Finlandia Grapefruit Vodka with diet sprite and a splash of cranberry juice


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (May 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ok going the non bear route.  Drinking Finlandia Grapefruit Vodka with diet sprite and a splash of cranberry juice
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone



Always safer along the non bear route.


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Always safer along the non bear route.




Ha good one!


----------



## WWF-VT (May 21, 2014)

Hi-Neighbor! just opening up a Narragansett Lager


----------



## Cannonball (May 21, 2014)

Berkshire Brewing Company Russian Imperial Stout.   Yeah, I know it's not Stout weather.  But I have been a little over IPA'd lately and wanted a nice taste of something solid before summer kicks in for real.  This is a great one.


----------



## WoodCore (May 22, 2014)

Lawson's Finest! 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2014)

woodcore hope you drank this last night and not this morning. i have drank in mornig in vacation and i was using it as eqy to enjoy with MJ because i took lesss MJ to get jice with alchol. i admit my 20 s i drank a lot . i smarter now for the most part. I am looking foward ti a drink tonight of Whiskey whch i had every game that Rangers have won for the past 5 games.


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2014)

Sam Adams Mosaic IPA (IPA #2 in there quite tasty so far Latitude 48 deconstructed IPA variety pack - 6 different IPA'S in the 12 pack! ) :beer:


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2014)

Red wine. Pinot noir, I think the brand is 667 or something like that.


----------



## moresnow (May 22, 2014)

Dogfish Head jin and tonic.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (May 23, 2014)

Magic Hat, Heart of Darkness.   Couldn't believe $3.99 for 6-pack locally.


----------



## moresnow (May 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Magic Hat, Heart of Darkness.   Couldn't believe $3.99 for 6-pack locally.



$3.99?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3PUu88nOcw

Send some my way.


----------



## soposkier (May 24, 2014)

Coffee with some cheap brandy in it.  Holiday weekend!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 24, 2014)




----------



## marcski (May 24, 2014)

Dark Horse Brewing Co., Smells Like A Safety Meeting, DIPA.  It is outstanding.


----------



## Not Sure (May 24, 2014)

I like the're Dark Horse reserve Black Ale,


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2014)

Maybe not right now but a few hours ago!




i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2014)

Throwback Brewery Dippity Do Brown Ale.  Perhaps my favorite Brown Ale out there right now


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2014)

Whiskey no kore bus for commute to NYC so celbarating in a way .


----------



## marcski (May 30, 2014)

Negro Modelo.


----------



## soposkier (May 30, 2014)

Old overholt rye whiskey

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (May 30, 2014)

had a couple of coors lights after softball this evening. now driinking powerade zero


----------



## ctenidae (May 30, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Old overholt rye whiskey
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk



Nice. I've got Bulleit 10 year. Good, but maybe not worth the premium. Of course, that's fairly high bar...


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2014)

Unsweetened iced tea, no lemon


----------



## soposkier (May 31, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Nice. I've got Bulleit 10 year. Good, but maybe not worth the premium. Of course, that's fairly high bar...



For the price I love old overholt.  Also don't mind Jim beam rye.


----------



## Cannonball (May 31, 2014)

Tuckerman Pale Ale and WhistlePig Farm 10yr rye whiskey.  Perfect combo on the front porch after a long ass day of working on the house.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 31, 2014)

Jim Bean Black Chery Red Stag Whiskey no kore MJ to i find new job.


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2014)

Heineken light

Customer gave it to me on my way out Friday....Drank half and poured the rest down the drain...Blech!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 1, 2014)

^Funny that you posted that...  I was just getting on to say that I'm drinking Waterfront IPA.  I'm not going to dump it down the drain, but I'm not going to buy it again (on purpose, anyway...!).  Lucky for me I bought a make-your-own six pack, so I only have one.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^Funny that you posted that...  I was just getting on to say that I'm drinking Waterfront IPA.  I'm not going to dump it down the drain, but I'm not going to buy it again (on purpose, anyway...!).  Lucky for me I bought a make-your-own six pack, so I only have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



If I totally strike out with a selection in a "make your own 6 pack" I really don't feel guilty about dumping say 1/2 a bottle out. I just open up another selection from my 6 pack! 

I want to like Saison's and Barleywine's for example, as I can see the potential for some quite complex layers of flavor with both of these styles. Unfortunately though, when I usually add a new one into my make your own 6 pack to compliment the assortment of IPA's, Double IPA's or Stouts that I typically put in the 6 pack, I can usually just tolerate a few sips of what often tastes too "boozy" to me Saison or especially Barleywine and I'm dumping the rest. 

Persistence this way with Gose's actually has me enjoying and appreciating that sour style now.  There's tons of great beers out there, but there's also some no so great ones too  

Right now I'm drinking a very tasty Southern Tier Goat boy imperial weizenboch - this one ISN'T getting dumped out! :beer:


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 1, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^Funny that you posted that...  I was just getting on to say that I'm drinking Waterfront IPA.  I'm not going to dump it down the drain, but I'm not going to buy it again (on purpose, anyway...!).  Lucky for me I bought a make-your-own six pack, so I only have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


Ussually I woud'nt dump it but it tasted like it had an artificial sweetener.
I do pretty well on the build your own six, time for another trip.


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2014)

Water. Still haven't had my PBR experience yet.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2014)

Nick said:


> Water. Still haven't had my PBR experience yet.



Ah, but you have, you see?


----------



## octopus (Jun 2, 2014)

cazadores reposado


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't recycle your beer bottles.  You could become a youtube star


----------



## Edd (Jun 3, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Ah, but you have, you see?



Indeed.


----------



## Edd (Jun 3, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't recycle your beer bottles.  You could become a youtube star



Damn, that's awesome!


----------



## octopus (Jun 3, 2014)

if by awesome you mean gay, then yes it is awesome.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 4, 2014)

:beer:

A ++++++


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 9, 2014)

Westbrook brewing company, One Claw. A rye pale ale with a heavy handful of malted rye &  scoops of hop varieties.  I like some rye beers, Blue Point Rastafarye is still my favourite. Bear Republics Hop Rod Rye is pretty good. I might like this one more if I payed less this $12 for a six-pack of cans... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Westbrook brewing company, One Claw. A rye pale ale with a heavy handful of malted rye &  scoops of hop varieties.  I like some rye beers, Blue Point Rastafarye is still my favourite. Bear Republics Hop Rod Rye is pretty good. I might like this one more if I payed less this $12 for a six-pack of cans...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Westbrook makes some delicious beer. Personally, I'm not a fan of the Rye varieties, but Westbrook's IPA is very tasty, indeed!

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/westbrook-india-pale-ale/139669/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2014)

When the hockey starts I will have vodka Skedva it is cheap.


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Jun 10, 2014)

dlague said:


> View attachment 12774
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone



You covered up a skiing picture with a blurry bottle of Harpoon IPA?  Harpoon isn't that good of a beer!


----------



## marcski (Jun 10, 2014)

Ooops, double post.


----------



## dlague (Jun 10, 2014)

marcski said:


> You covered up a skiing picture with a blurry bottle of Harpoon IPA?  Harpoon isn't that good of a beer!



I actually like it!  To each their own.  The picture behind it has me holding a PBR.  Sorry about the blurry - i thought it was my aging eyes!


----------



## marcski (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, its just that beer trumps everything except skiing.


----------



## dlague (Jun 10, 2014)

marcski said:


> Well, its just that beer trumps everything except skiing.



Agreed for the most part!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## HD333 (Jun 11, 2014)

NEBCo Sea Hag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 13, 2014)

Wolaver's mixed 12-pack.  Probably the most consistently good mixed pack I've had in a long time (usually there is at least one runt in the litter).

Meanwhile working on brining a turkey.  The smell of the simmering brine and the Wolaver's IPA is really rock'n it.


----------



## dlague (Jun 13, 2014)

i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.stgeorgespirits.com/spirit/bourbon/

Decent, but kind of non-descript. Interesting concept. Not that blending sourced barrels is new, but advertising it as your thing kind of is.


----------



## marcski (Jun 14, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.stgeorgespirits.com/spirit/bourbon/
> 
> Decent, but kind of non-descript. Interesting concept. Not that blending sourced barrels is new, but advertising it as your thing kind of is.



Have you tried Four Roses Small Batch yet?  

http://www.fourrosesbourbon.com/small-batch/

IMHO, it is, by far, the best bourbon for the money.


----------



## dlague (Jun 14, 2014)

Dogfish 60, Languinista(sp), vanilla porter, pigs ear brown


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jun 14, 2014)

Captains and diet!  Primed by White Peak IPA!

My wife says people drink to much!

i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 14, 2014)

Town Branch bourbon. Tasty, but thin. Bit of brown sugar, bit of leather. Bit of heat, bit sweet.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 15, 2014)

Tuckermans Pale ale, bringing back memories of hanging in Zoomer Parking lot !
5 more months to go......


----------



## Quietman (Jun 16, 2014)

Tuckermans PA is a favorite of mine, but I must be getting on in years as I can't justify $9 at Market Basket for a 6 pack. Then again, they want $6 for a 6 pack of Bud!  When they want more than $5 for PBA, I will revert to Labats pounders for $.99 each.  
I rarely drink beer, but when I do, it's probably 90 degrees or above, and the taste isn't always that important.  :beer:


----------



## soposkier (Jun 18, 2014)

Rising Tide Maine Island Trail Ale.  Great brew. Got some at the brewery in Portland. this past weekend.  Visited rising tide, bunker brewing and Maine craft distilling. Highly recommend visiting these for anyone in the area.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 20, 2014)

Not official until tomorrow, but getting a head start on Summer


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 20, 2014)

Volunteer mint has started to get out of hand, so:

MOJITOS!


----------



## Rikka (Jun 22, 2014)

Ice tea for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## marcski (Jun 22, 2014)

Alternating between Ithaca Flower Power and Ballast Point Big Eye IPAs.  I haven't decided which I like more.  I think I am due for another test group...may help the decision.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 23, 2014)

Sam summer.  Sitting outside at marina bar.  View and weather are perfect, but the beer selection sucks.  It's this or Coors light.


----------



## dlague (Jun 23, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Sam summer.  Sitting outside at marina bar.  View and weather are perfect, but the beer selection sucks.  It's this or Coors light.



What is up with that!  I had a similar experience this weekend.


----------



## Edd (Jun 23, 2014)

Homemade margs after kayaking on Winnipesaukee


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 26, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Sam summer.  Sitting outside at marina bar.  View and weather are perfect, but the beer selection sucks.  It's this or Coors light.



I don't usually advocate Sam Summer, but in this case you made the right call!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soposkier (Jul 1, 2014)

Bear Republic Racer 5, waiting for 2nd half of USA v Belgium to start

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Jul 1, 2014)

Frozen Blueberry Daiquiri I threw together. It's boozy.


----------



## soposkier (Jul 1, 2014)

Now jacks Abby mass rising, delicious beer


----------



## soposkier (Jul 1, 2014)

I have an east coast v west coast battle happening, now onto lagunitas New dogtown pale


----------



## dlague (Jul 1, 2014)

Wife - Tito's extra dirty martini
Me - Mayflower Pale Ale


.......


----------



## dlague (Jul 2, 2014)

Her - dirty martini
Me - Cape Cod Red

Round two

Her - Captain and diet
'Me - Long Trail IPA 


.......


----------



## Rikka (Jul 3, 2014)

Very frosty Budweiser !! 
Let the long weekend begin!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 3, 2014)

I bought a make your own 6 pack at barb's beer emporium in Concord.  $15!  Ouch.  I hope none of them suck...

This goose island endless IPA isn't bad.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Jul 3, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 12920
> 
> I bought a make your own 6 pack at barb's beer emporium in Concord.  $15!  Ouch.  I hope none of them suck...
> 
> ...



Goose Island makes a decent beer. I'm on a Victory Hop Devil at the moment. Enjoy and hopefully none of them wind up sucking lol


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 3, 2014)

Part of the redhook/kona/widmer bros variety pack I picked up....all decent nothing special


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 3, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Part of the redhook/kona/widmer bros variety pack I picked up....all decent nothing special



Fire Rock and Longboard were good too.


----------



## darent (Jul 4, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Goose Island makes a decent beer. I'm on a Victory Hop Devil at the moment. Enjoy and hopefully none of them wind up sucking lol



my local watering  hole serves Goose Island on tap,decent beer

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 4, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Goose Island makes a decent beer. I'm on a Victory Hop Devil at the moment. Enjoy and hopefully none of them wind up sucking lol



I actually had goose island IPA for the first time last year when a waiter offered it to me as a substitute.  I liked it, and have had it a number of times since.  My local store doesn't carry it though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2014)

Six Point's Resin - REALLY GOOD double IPA! lots of hoppy goodness going on from start to finish in this one! Easily 95%+ (if not more like 98%) of what a Heady Topper does to my taste buds!


----------



## HD333 (Jul 7, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Six Point's Resin - REALLY GOOD double IPA! lots of hoppy goodness going on from start to finish in this one! Easily 95%+ (if not more like 98%) of what a Heady Topper does to my taste buds!


I found Resin more malty than HT.  See if you can get your hands on some NEBCo Ghandi Bot since you are in CT.  That is a DIIPA that in my opinion rivals HT. Their IPA (sea Hag) is pretty dam good too.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 7, 2014)

Ommegang Hennepin Farmhouse Saison, while enjoying a sea breeze on the balcony.


----------



## Tin (Jul 7, 2014)

A top 5 IPA in my book.
Going to Sailor Jerry soon, going to give my boss 2 weeks notice tomorrow if she doesn't let me take a day off I told her about last month. August might be a liver damaging month.


----------



## dlague (Jul 9, 2014)

8.2% nice flavor good hop!


.......


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2014)

HD333 said:


> I found Resin more malty than HT.  See if you can get your hands on some NEBCo Ghandi Bot since you are in CT.  That is a DIIPA that in my opinion rivals HT. Their IPA (sea Hag) is pretty dam good too.



I was lucky enough in that when I bough the 4 pack of Resin at my local package store, they also had a 4 pack of Ghandi Bot too (I got their last one!  )

Both are excellent for sure, I think that in the end, and you can easily throw HT into the mix too, so much of what makes them so good for so many comes down to the various subtle differences that each persons taste buds gets along with all the hoppy goodness that they bring! :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Jul 15, 2014)

Meltcher Street IPA from Trilium.  Mouthful of Mosaic Hoppiness.  Another outstanding IPA from Trillium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2014)

Switchback




.......


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2014)

My wife now has me hooked on this Shakeology stuff. It's actually really good. It's like a protein powder + superfood blend. I make it in the morning with some ice cubes, chilled coffee, and PB2 (powdered peanut butter) and blend it all up.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nick said:


> My wife now has me hooked on this Shakeology stuff. It's actually really good. It's like a protein powder + superfood blend. I make it in the morning with some ice cubes, chilled coffee, and PB2 (powdered peanut butter) and blend it all up.



Can you add Rum to it?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 17, 2014)

Baxter brewing had a beer tasting at a local farm. They debuted their new collaboration with DC Brau called "daughters of Poseidon". It's a black IPA brewed with oysters. I was skeptical. It doesn't suck. At all. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 17, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Baxter brewing had a beer tasting at a local farm. They debuted their new collaboration with DC Brau called "daughters of Poseidon". It's a black IPA brewed with oysters. I was skeptical. It doesn't suck. At all. View attachment 12999
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a



A few years back, when I was still growing Oysters with Island Creek they teamed up with Harpoon to do an oyster stout.  Same thing...very skeptical but it actually kicked ass.  looking forward to trying the Baxter. Thanks for tip.


----------



## dlague (Jul 18, 2014)

Nick said:


> My wife now has me hooked on this Shakeology stuff. It's actually really good. It's like a protein powder + superfood blend. I make it in the morning with some ice cubes, chilled coffee, and PB2 (powdered peanut butter) and blend it all up.



I tried shakeology but did not like the taste of the powder.  We now use the nutribullet and mix kale, fruit with chocolate protein powder.  Like that much better and I have lost about ten pound since we started.  Now need to incorporate exercise but staying active helps.


.......


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 18, 2014)

Magic Hat Pistil (yes it's Dandelion Beer).  Pretty decent warm weather beer and $5.99 for a 12-pack!!! My local store does random, crazy deals.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 18, 2014)

Dogfish Head Noble Rot. Tasty, a touch geuzy, but not too bad. Pretty good. On par with expectations of Dogfish.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 19, 2014)

Nick said:


> My wife now has me hooked on this Shakeology stuff. It's actually really good. It's like a protein powder + superfood blend. I make it in the morning with some ice cubes, chilled coffee, and PB2 (powdered peanut butter) and blend it all up.



$$$ Very pricey but its certainly good stuff......the taste, well it used to taste really good but then they changed it and its not been the same since. 
I cant afford $130 a month for it, its way way overpriced for what it is....Ya I know its good.
unless your a Beachbody coach and schlepping the stuff its not economical !!


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 20, 2014)

Uinta HopNosh IPA, wasn't sure what to expect from a brewery in Utah.  Pleasantly Surprised by the ample head, nicely balanced flavors with a good little punch! The 7.3 ABV was the clincher, had no idea it was a SLC brewery till I got it home. Would not be shocked to learn it has been mentioned here before. Tasty!

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2014)

A Corona Light - while not the greatest beer by most folks top 10 beer lists, the fact I'm having it on a beach in Bermuda at my cousin's wedding reception makes it pretty good in my book right now! :beer:


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 20, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Uinta HopNosh IPA, wasn't sure what to expect from a brewery in Utah.  Pleasantly Surprised by the ample head, nicely balanced flavors with a good little punch! The 7.3 ABV was the clincher, had no idea it was a SLC brewery till I got it home. Would not be shocked to learn it has been mentioned here before. Tasty!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Good stuff.   Tough to find around here but worth picking up when available


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 30, 2014)

Good beer, but at $13/6 pack this will probably be one-and-done.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2014)

One of my favs!


.......


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 31, 2014)

Cerveza Austral de Patagonia. A Valle Nevado.  ¡Muy bueno!


----------



## marcski (Jul 31, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cerveza Austral de Patagonia. A Valle Nevado.  ¡Muy bueno!



I love beer, but if you're post says what I think it does, I'd much rather see photos of the freshies (and terrain) you're skiing than the beer you're drinking!!


----------



## dlague (Aug 9, 2014)

Drinking the ale named after the lift that takes to this summit!




.......


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 9, 2014)

Love this one


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 9, 2014)

Had this last night. \m/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

^iron maiden ale???


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 12, 2014)

It's an English bitter, and pretty good. Plus I got to rock out while drinking it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2014)

coffee (half decaf half reg)


----------



## dlague (Aug 19, 2014)

May not agree on the drink but agree on where we love to ski!




.......


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2014)

Co-worker gifted me a bottle of Blanton's Bourbon tonight.  So, I'm sippin on that before dozing off.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 24, 2014)

G & T with a wedge of lime over ice- a summer classic.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> May not agree on the drink but agree on where we love to ski!
> 
> View attachment 13263
> 
> ...



Had Jay Peak Tram Ale in '09. Is one of my favorites.


----------



## darent (Sep 2, 2014)

Tabby Brau session lager,from Framingham  MA

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD333 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wormtown Be Hoppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 7, 2014)

Nothing fun.  Halfway through 12 days of "Seahab".


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2014)

Last night i had my favorite whiskey. Now drinking coffee getting ready for another day of hiking soon at Mohonk.


----------



## dlague (Sep 7, 2014)

Patriots game and a seasonal ale!




.......


----------



## Edd (Sep 7, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Nothing fun.  Halfway through 12 days of "Seahab".



Is that mandatory on the boat? I'm on day 5 on the wagon myself. It's annoying.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 7, 2014)

Edd said:


> Is that mandatory on the boat? I'm on day 5 on the wagon myself. It's annoying.



Yup, mandatory. Forced good behavior has some upsides.


----------



## dlague (Sep 8, 2014)

Hold over at BWI for two hours - Gotta have something to do!




.......


----------



## dlague (Sep 8, 2014)

In St Louis and having a local IPA - Urban Chestnut - STLIPA 8.25%




Edit: now having Schlafly IPA!


----------



## HD333 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jack's Abbey Copper Legend. Best Oktoberfest of the season so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2014)

Hill Farmstead "Edward" American Pale Ale   AMAZING

Finally made it to the brewery yesterday.  Word to the wise for those who go.  Arrive around 2.  I showed up for five minutes before opening and the line took two hours to get through to get my beers.  When I left at 2, the line was half as long.  I talked to few regulars who got their at 2 and they said at opening or before closing was the worst time to go. 

 Wild scene.  There were fans from Philly, NYC, Maine who all made the pilgrimage to specifically buy their beer and go home the next days.  I guess when a publications call a place the best brewery in the world, people take notice.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 12, 2014)

Whacusett Larry.  Verdict is still out on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 12, 2014)

Hill Farmstead "Amarillo"


----------



## marcski (Sep 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Hill Farmstead "Amarillo"



Hill Farmstead is a great brewery.  

I just enjoyed a Jai Alai, IPA. now, I am popping open a new favorite, a Red Betty IPA.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 12, 2014)

Nebraska IPA. Chosen over Lagunitas Sucks for its superior drinkability. The Lagunutis was tastey but a growler full would have been a bit over the top (IMHO) Probably good with a meal but I'm eating light this evening & gonna tie one on 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 13, 2014)

Now I'm drinking a proper Lagunitas. Little Sumptin'  Ale .. ...its IPA ish

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Sep 14, 2014)

For Lagunitas, the regular IPA is much better to me on tap. In the bottle a there's a maltiness that messes it up for me. 

Lil Sumpin' is pretty drinkable. Never seen it on tap.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 19, 2014)

A new offering from Long Trail...love the name/label and the beer is quite good too!


----------



## RuhiRants (Sep 19, 2014)

Flying Dog's Raging Bitch IPA


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2014)

Going traditional: Paulaner Oktoberfest beer


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> A new offering from Long Trail...love the name/label and the beer is quite good too!



Sponsored by Line Skis maybe?


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 20, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Whacusett Larry.  Verdict is still out on this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1+


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2014)

.......


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> View attachment 13770
> 
> 
> .......


Wife bought some of this, I found it better then last year but a lot of cinnamon flavor, maybe a little too much.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 21, 2014)

The only Pumpkin beer I like is the imperial pumpkin from Harpoon because of the heavy spices


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 21, 2014)

Lord Chesterfield Ale
Smooth .A bit Foamy head but calms down in a few minutes
Becoming a regular for me.


----------



## marcski (Sep 21, 2014)

I had 2 Green Diamonds Imperial IPAs from Other Half Brewing Co., Brooklyn, NY.  

It was outstanding.  It has a smooth, velvety, citrus tongue that, to me, defines a fine, DIPA.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 7, 2014)

Long Trail Survival Pack:  Long Trail Ale, Long Trail IPA, Double Bag and Sick Day IPA.  This is probably the best variety pack I've had.  Usually the brewer sneaks in one sucky beer into their variety packs, but these are all good.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ski stef (Oct 8, 2014)

oh how I am so looking forward to hopefully coming back east this winter to enjoy some Long Trail.

I'm sippin on some seltzer. The fridge at my office freezes it for some reason but I don't control the temp on that so it actually just overflowed all over my mouse pad. silly.


----------



## Cheese (Oct 9, 2014)

Capt'n & ginger beer


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 9, 2014)

Dogfish head 90 minute IPA


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 10, 2014)

Coffee.


----------



## Tin (Oct 18, 2014)

Gansett Coffee Milk Stout...awesome stuff


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 18, 2014)

Jack's Abbey Mass Rising - great tasting double IPL


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2014)

Just had a couple of Singha's at the local Thai restaurant.  Not bad for a light Lager.  Good drinking with the spicy food.


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2014)

Just had a Moscow Mule!


.......


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2014)

Coffee in the car on the way to Tug Hill NY   should be freaken beyond excellent condition s powder light lines today.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2015)

sad but true, i drink light beer


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 7, 2015)

Dang- I like triple bocks. Does that mean I have the habits of a drunk mother and her two sisters? Are they hot?

Wait. What?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2015)

I drink vodka and whiskey to get a drunk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2015)

If you care about California, eat less Chick Peas, drink more beer.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...s=10206649863871696&fb_action_types=og.shares


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't care much about California, but I'll take your advice, anyway.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2015)

QUOTE=ctenidae;900864]I don't care much about California, but I'll take your advice, anyway.[/QUOTE]


But we try to grow food n F'ing desert!!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2015)

So I am trying this after reading about it in Utah Adventure Magazine:











http://www.zirbenz.com/

It is pretty good....nice and smooth.  Nice smell that reminds me of hiking in the upper elevations of the Whites and Greens.  Might be my apres hike drink.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 16, 2015)

Good get _Puck it_​, used to enjoy Sam's stuff....

gmcunni....interesting, love the brown ale but think they should substitute "the Great Public School System" for "the War"...;-).  (ie _Next Stop is Vietnam_)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2015)

I found this at my local shaw's today.  The beer selection there is pretty crappy, but I'd be happy if they add Baxter to the regular rotation (this is a first for them).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2015)

I suppose it would be helpful if I show this side of the can instead...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 16, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I suppose it would be helpful if I show this side of the can instead...View attachment 16555
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Baxter is very good and always available at Market Baskets in NH.  That Stowaway is a favorite of mine!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Baxter is very good and always available at Market Baskets in NH.  That Stowaway is a favorite of mine!



I will have to put it on the list when my wife shops at MB.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 19, 2015)

Otter Creek Backseat Berner.  Great IPA!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Otter Creek Backseat Berner.  Great IPA!



Agree! 

I picked up a 6 of it Saturday night and it quickly became a 2 pack!

Brewmaster Mike at Ottercreek delivered another great brew with Backseat Berner! :beer:


----------



## HD333 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just finished my second Back Seat Burner, very good especially for $9 a six pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Apr 21, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Baxter is very good and always available at Market Baskets in NH.  That Stowaway is a favorite of mine!



Yes it's very good. I grab it whenever I see it.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 21, 2015)

My little cable modem group got sold to a Korean company in December.   I'm in Korea this week meeting the overlords.   Dinner is total alcohol debauchery every night.  I got introduced to this in California a couple of weeks ago at a Korean BBQ.  They drink a weak (40 proof?) vodka-like distilled alcohol called soju mixed with beer.  They carefully measure a half-shot of soju into a 6 oz water glass and then fill it 2/3 full with beer.  To make it interesting, they also add a local rice wine to the alchemy.  There is a strict protocol.  You're not allowed to pour your own drink.  You're not to "top up" a drink.  It only gets refilled when the glass is empty.  It appears to be a matter of national pride to refill that glass as quickly as possible after it's emptied.  If you don't clink glasses with everybody at least every 10 minutes, you're doing it wrong.  If you're drinking straight soju, you're supposed to hold the glass out to be refilled.  If somebody else's glass is empty, you're supposed to grab the bottle and expect them to hold their glass out to be refilled.

Last night was "Chinese liquor" in a Chinese restaurant.  80 proof firewater with a nasty aftertaste.  Consumed in tiny 1 oz white ceramic tea cups.  Much clinking of glasses.  Much holding the glass out to refill it.  Much grabbing the firewater bottle to refill other glasses.

A group dinner with the CEO tonight.  I'm terrified of the impending liver damage.  I hope I don't get totally trashed and puke on the guy.

It's straight to the Betty Ford Clinic when I get home.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2015)

fairly similar drinking culture with the Japanese company I work for.  Not as "measured", but there is a ritual to it and it's excessive every night I'm out with them.  last week in Chicago did a lot of damage.


----------



## Edd (Apr 21, 2015)

The beer never goes away but I've been drinking an alarming amount of rum and cokes in the past year. Not proud of those. Been working some Jack (or Jameson) and gingers also which I like more.


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 22, 2015)

Geoff said:


> My little cable modem group got sold to a Korean company in December.   I'm in Korea this week meeting the overlords.   Dinner is total alcohol debauchery every night.  I got introduced to this in California a couple of weeks ago at a Korean BBQ.  They drink a weak (40 proof?) vodka-like distilled alcohol called soju mixed with beer.  They carefully measure a half-shot of soju into a 6 oz water glass and then fill it 2/3 full with beer.  To make it interesting, they also add a local rice wine to the alchemy.  There is a strict protocol.  You're not allowed to pour your own drink.  You're not to "top up" a drink.  It only gets refilled when the glass is empty.  It appears to be a matter of national pride to refill that glass as quickly as possible after it's emptied.  If you don't clink glasses with everybody at least every 10 minutes, you're doing it wrong.  If you're drinking straight soju, you're supposed to hold the glass out to be refilled.  If somebody else's glass is empty, you're supposed to grab the bottle and expect them to hold their glass out to be refilled.
> 
> Last night was "Chinese liquor" in a Chinese restaurant.  80 proof firewater with a nasty aftertaste.  Consumed in tiny 1 oz white ceramic tea cups.  Much clinking of glasses.  Much holding the glass out to refill it.  Much grabbing the firewater bottle to refill other glasses.
> 
> ...



Literallly lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## addseo1118 (Apr 30, 2015)

Give me some more idea. Thanks for sharing. For me, Cola.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 3, 2015)

Yuck.  

This came in a sampler pack.  I'm glad there are only 3.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (May 4, 2015)

Long Trail Limbo and Oskar Blues Pinner throwback IPA


----------



## JDMRoma (May 30, 2015)

Long trail Double Bag ! My new / latest favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Long trail Double Bag ! My new / latest favorite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Double bag was my goto beer for years. Very tasty, smooth and drinkable at 7.0% (and economical as well).  Now, I have a really tough time choosing and drinking anything other IPAs.


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2015)

Yesterday..... Natural Birch Juice, non alcoholic ,would go good with vodka .
Was told yesterday in a Polish accent , "will have restorative powers when you wake up"
LOL .... Still waiting for that but it has a subtle birch taste and not too sweet .


----------



## JDMRoma (May 31, 2015)

marcski said:


> Double bag was my goto beer for years. Very tasty, smooth and drinkable at 7.0% (and economical as well).  Now, I have a really tough time choosing and drinking anything other IPAs.



I need to find it at a better price ! $9.99 at Shaws.....There must be a better place to get it right ?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2015)

I buy double bag from time to time.  Usually get it at Market Basket for a buck cheaper than that.  Sometimes find 12 packs for $13


----------



## marcski (Jun 1, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> I need to find it at a better price ! $9.99 at Shaws.....There must be a better place to get it right ?





deadheadskier said:


> I buy double bag from time to time.  Usually get it at Market Basket for a buck cheaper than that.  Sometimes find 12 packs for $13


For a long time my local beer store had all Long Trail varieties for $7.99/six.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I buy double bag from time to time.  Usually get it at Market Basket for a buck cheaper than that.  Sometimes find 12 packs for $13



Id be all over that for $13 !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Jun 1, 2015)

Smells Like a Safety Meeting IPA, Dark Horse Brewing Co., out of Marshall, MI. 

It is really a DIPA, at 8.5% abv.  Pours a dark amber with a straw colored head that leaves a heavy, thick lacing on the glass.   A hoppy, sweet, carmel nose, with a very big, yet balanced finish.  The hops are plentiful but balanced by a strong, sweet, malty backbone.  Quite a tasty DIPA.


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2015)

Harpoon IPA


----------



## Edd (Jun 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> Harpoon IPA



Seems like Harpoon has Boston by the balls. Often when I hit a restaurant down there it's my only IPA choice. I'm clearly hitting the wrong places because I rarely see it on tap around seacoast NH anymore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm surprised we don't. It's Tod Mott's recipe.  He obviously moved on long ago, but it's a classic.  First IPA I ever had.  Bought it outside a Phish show at UMASS in 1994.

I hardly drink it these days. Maybe I'll grab a six pack this weekend.


----------



## Edd (Jun 2, 2015)

I used to like it more but it throws me when I try it now. Last week, I was wondering if they'd altered the recipe or if my taste buds have changed; I suspect it's the latter.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2015)

Harpoon so quickly went from "Cool, new beer!" to "Meh." It's never my first choice, and only occasionally is it the only choice. I want to like it, and I certainly don't dislike it. I just don't care about it at all. Weird.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2015)

My only hesitation buying it is that really the only time I drink it is at either Fenway or the Orpheum.  Both places haven't cleaned their draught lines since the New Deal.  So, I'm not sure if that stale taste is singed enough into memory that I'll have the same experience with a bottle.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm much more a fan of most of Harpoon's 100 Barrel Series these days or a UFO White with a wedge of orange on a nice summer evening - their IPA is a classic for sure though! Not sure if you had a contest amongst real Boston beer drinkers, over the age of 35, about what is the most classical iconic craft beer of Boston, Sam Adams Boston Lager or Harpoon IPA?? Two beer legends for sure!!


----------



## jrmagic (Jun 2, 2015)

Having some Deep Eddy vodka on the rocks


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2015)

Otter Creek Backseat Berner - this is rapidly becoming my go to, relatively easy to get in my part of CT, GOOD IPA!! Just so much fresh, hoppy goodness going on in this brew!


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 2, 2015)

Drj lovin the Berner, you should check out oskar blues Pinner throwback IPA, little spendy for a sixer but oooohhh soooooo good!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Drj lovin the Berner, you should check out oskar blues Pinner throwback IPA, little spendy for a sixer but oooohhh soooooo good!



Agree!! Loved that one too! And its summer portability in cans is a big plus!!


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2015)

Edd said:


> Seems like Harpoon has Boston by the balls. Often when I hit a restaurant down there it's my only IPA choice. I'm clearly hitting the wrong places because I rarely see it on tap around seacoast NH anymore.





deadheadskier said:


> I'm surprised we don't. It's Tod Mott's recipe.  He obviously moved on long ago, but it's a classic.  First IPA I ever had.  Bought it outside a Phish show at UMASS in 1994.
> 
> I hardly drink it these days. Maybe I'll grab a six pack this weekend.





Edd said:


> I used to like it more but it throws me when I try it now. Last week, I was wondering if they'd altered the recipe or if my taste buds have changed; I suspect it's the latter.





ctenidae said:


> Harpoon so quickly went from "Cool, new beer!" to "Meh." It's never my first choice, and only occasionally is it the only choice. I want to like it, and I certainly don't dislike it. I just don't care about it at all. Weird.





deadheadskier said:


> My only hesitation buying it is that really the only time I drink it is at either Fenway or the Orpheum.  Both places haven't cleaned their draught lines since the New Deal.  So, I'm not sure if that stale taste is singed enough into memory that I'll have the same experience with a bottle.





drjeff said:


> I'm much more a fan of most of Harpoon's 100 Barrel Series these days or a UFO White with a wedge of orange on a nice summer evening - their IPA is a classic for sure though! Not sure if you had a contest amongst real Boston beer drinkers, over the age of 35, about what is the most classical iconic craft beer of Boston, Sam Adams Boston Lager or Harpoon IPA?? Two beer legends for sure!!



It happens to be a go to beer for me because it is a sponsor.  It does not have the hoppy  flavor like fiddle head or others that are are a little more chewy.  Easy to drink though.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Founders All Day, followed by a shot of Smugglers Notch Vodka.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 3, 2015)

Tap water.


----------



## moresnow (Jun 3, 2015)

Jack's abbey hoponius union.  Not bad, but nothing special.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Jack's abbey hoponius union.  Not bad, but nothing special.


what!


----------



## moresnow (Jun 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> what!



It's good, but I've had better IPLs.

I think founder's dissenter is my favorite.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Jack's abbey hoponius union.  Not bad, but nothing special.



Their Framinghammer either vanilla or coffee porters have a bunch of shelf space in my beer fridge right now!! 

And I don't care 1 bit if some people think that porters (and stouts for that matter) are just meant for colder weather!! A great beer is a great beer, regardless of what the temperature is outside!! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm surprised we don't. It's Tod Mott's recipe.  He obviously moved on long ago, but it's a classic.  First IPA I ever had.  Bought it outside a Phish show at UMASS in 1994.
> 
> I hardly drink it these days. Maybe I'll grab a six pack this weekend.



Well, wouldn't you know it, but the hotel I'm at in New Haven had two choices on decent beer; Harpoon IPA and Sierra Pale.  Went with the Harpoon.

It's not bad.  Interesting that what once was considered a quintessential IPA is barely recognizable as that style today.  Comes off as a lightly hopped summer ale to me.

Works just fine with the Frank Pepe white clam pizza I'm enjoying though.


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 3, 2015)

Moxie


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, wouldn't you know it, but the hotel I'm at in New Haven had two choices on decent beer; Harpoon IPA and Sierra Pale.  Went with the Harpoon.
> 
> It's not bad.  Interesting that what once was considered a quintessential IPA is barely recognizable as that style today.  Comes off as a lightly hopped summer ale to me.
> 
> Works just fine with the Frank Pepe white clam pizza I'm enjoying though.



No Two Roads brews at a hotel in New Haven?!?! WTF??? Those guys can brew with ANY of the "elite" craft brewers!! Hence why Lawson's collaborated with them for Sip 'O Sunshine and Evil Twin uses their facilities to brew a bunch of their boundary pushing beers!!!


----------



## jasdmd0 (Jun 3, 2015)

14th Star Valor while watching Brew Dogs! Proof that VT can brew more than just world class IPA's!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2015)

Courtyard Marriott's aren't known for their beer selection.  Sometimes a Sam Adam's Boston Lager is the best you get.


----------



## jasdmd0 (Jun 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Courtyard Marriott's aren't known for their beer selection.  Sometimes a Sam Adam's Boston Lager is the best you get.


Heck, if you're going to New Haven again, or anywhere else in CT, that takes you down 395 from NH, let me know and at worst I'd get you some good stuff from my local nano brewery to drink or even in a super crunch, let you raid my beer fridge a bit?  [emoji12]


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks man.  :lol:

And I thought my beer quiver at home was impressive.

Normally save my imbibing for the weekends, but had to have some suds to wash down Frank Pepe's.


----------



## Quietman (Jun 3, 2015)

Had a Moat Mountain Pale Ale on draft at a local establishment and was very impressed. Clean, crisp, but with lots of flavor.


----------



## jasdmd0 (Jun 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks man.  [emoji38]
> 
> And I thought my beer quiver at home was impressive.
> 
> Normally save my imbibing for the weekends, but had to have some suds to wash down Frank Pepe's.


My beer fridge came about a bunch of years ago when my wife said that if she could redo our kitchen that I could put the old fridge in the basement as my beer fridge!! Lol! And the fact that one of my neighbors owns my local, REALLY GOOD, package store doesn't hurt either!! 

Let's just say that when I go there they don't ask if I want, but just grab their private stash of brews such as Sip 'O Sunshine and put them in my shopping basket!!  [emoji481]


----------



## jasdmd0 (Jun 3, 2015)

jasdmd0 said:


> My beer fridge came about a bunch of years ago when my wife said that if she could redo our kitchen that I could put the old fridge in the basement as my beer fridge!! Lol! And the fact that one of my neighbors owns my local, REALLY GOOD, package store doesn't hurt either!!
> 
> Let's just say that when I go there they don't ask if I want, but just grab their private stash of brews such as Sip 'O Sunshine and put them in my shopping basket!!  [emoji481]


White clam pizza at Pepe's? A true classic!!


----------



## Tin (Jun 4, 2015)

I hate to admit it but a Rebel IPA. I never liked a Sam Adams until I found this thing. I learned at the Black Line Tavern they go down like water. Guess it is my "light summer IPA". I will pour it or keep it in a koozie around others as to hide my shame.


----------



## moresnow (Jun 4, 2015)

Jack's abbey barrel aged framinghammer.

I need more lagered porters in my life.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 4, 2015)

Otter Creek Over Easy, not bad for a session. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2015)

Evil Twin  Molotov Lite

Not a bad summertime DIPA.


----------



## Edd (Jun 5, 2015)

Tin said:


> I hate to admit it but a Rebel IPA. I never liked a Sam Adams until I found this thing. I learned at the Black Line Tavern they go down like water. Guess it is my "light summer IPA". I will pour it or keep it in a koozie around others as to hide my shame.



Not a big Sam Adams guy either but I can drink a Rebel.


----------



## dlague (Jun 5, 2015)

Coffee - Green Mountain's Vermont Blend


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 5, 2015)

Polar Seltzer - attempt #3 at kicking the diet soda problem.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, wouldn't you know it, but the hotel I'm at in New Haven had two choices on decent beer; Harpoon IPA and Sierra Pale.  Went with the Harpoon.
> 
> It's not bad.  Interesting that what once was considered a quintessential IPA is barely recognizable as that style today.  Comes off as a lightly hopped summer ale to me.
> 
> Works just fine with the Frank Pepe white clam pizza I'm enjoying though.



Mmmmm Pepe's , excellent choice! Though I must say I enjoy Modern apizza, more. Its 5 minutes north of Wooster St.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 5, 2015)

Otter Creek Over Easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 6, 2015)

Oskar Blues Pinner Throwback IPA, three times thank you!!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 6, 2015)

Friend of mine is road-tripping from Montreal to Hatteras. She just came by with a nice selection.  Dang! This puts an abrupt (and welcome) end to any further weekend productivity. Pure enjoyment at this point.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Mmmmm Pepe's , excellent choice! Though I must say I enjoy Modern apizza, more. Its 5 minutes north of Wooster St.



Future trips will have me trying Modern, Sallys and Zupardis.  Also need to try Louis Lunch


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 6, 2015)

Sally's I fantastic as well. It is hard for me to eat pizza around here!!


----------



## yeggous (Jun 6, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Sally's I fantastic as well. It is hard for me to eat pizza around here!!



I lived in New Haven for 5 years for grad school. The pizza is one of the few things that I miss.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 6, 2015)

There is a bakery at the end of the strip on the left, name is escaping me right now, but quite impressive as well


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I lived in New Haven for 5 years for grad school. The pizza is one of the few things that I miss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Yeah, outside of the pizza it's not the greatest place in New England.  Never been to a Marriott hotel where the front door requires key access 24/7.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 7, 2015)

Red Hook long hammer IPAs
First time trying them. WooWho
Not bad. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 7, 2015)

Just got my hands on Sierra Navada Hop Hunter. Good god damn that's some good stuff!!! I've been a fan of Red Hook LH for a while now, solid IPA, the brewery in Portsmouth NH is pretty cool too, good grub and the taps are great!


----------



## Tin (Jun 10, 2015)

Mother of God...

I'm good for several coffees a day or if I'm on the road 2-3 large iced coffees. I'm not done with my first cup and wow. Feel like I just took adderall or something...


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 12, 2015)

Just picked up some long trail Limbo for tonight ! Pricey !! Better be worth it


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 12, 2015)

Funk Brewing ....Efflorescence
Pretty smooth


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 12, 2015)

Heady


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 12, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Just picked up some long trail Limbo for tonight ! Pricey !! Better be worth it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I really liked the Limbo, curious what you think of it.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 12, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I really liked the Limbo, curious what you think of it.



Will let you know, they are on ice right now ! Ive never been adventurous with my beer.....always Sam Larger.
Puck it and Cannonball have corrupted me....I mean influenced me to try new beer !

i like the Double bag, would like to try the triple at some time if I can find it !


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 12, 2015)

It's pretty good !
A little hoppier than the d bag but not over powering !
I like it ! Would be good served at the Zoomer bar !!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Will let you know, they are on ice right now ! Ive never been adventurous with my beer.....always Sam Larger.
> Puck it and Cannonball have corrupted me....I mean influenced me to try new beer !
> 
> i like the Double bag, would like to try the triple at some time if I can find it !



I had my 1st bomber of LT's limited edition Bourbon barrel aged triple bag last week - really good! I shared it with a couple of fellow "beer geeks" and we all liked it!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 12, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I had my 1st bomber of LT's limited edition Bourbon barrel aged triple bag last week - really good! I shared it with a couple of fellow "beer geeks" and we all liked it!



Will have to hunt some down ! 
I'm enjoying the limbo right now 

Long trail good !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Jun 12, 2015)

Mayflower porter.


----------



## soposkier (Jun 12, 2015)

Shipyard Summer Ale.  Had a Negra Modelo earlier at a Mexican joint for dinner.  I think that is my favorite Mexican beer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2015)

Love Negra Modelo


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 12, 2015)

Tito's with some polar orange vanilla seltzer! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Love Negra Modelo



Love the especial


----------



## marcski (Jun 13, 2015)

Stone Enjoy By 7-4-15.  1st time they put it in 12 oz bottles and six packs. Usually in the past it was either in 22oz bombers or on draught.  Delicious. One of the best DIPAs around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 13, 2015)

marcski said:


> Stone Enjoy By 7-4-15.  1st time they put it in 12 oz bottles and six packs. Usually in the past it was either in 22oz bombers or on draught.  Delicious. One of the best DIPAs around.



You do usually only see it in 22oz, but they've had it available in six packs for a bit.

I had an Enjoy by 4-20 and it was 12 oz.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/8528-Random-Beers?p=899163&viewfull=1#post899163


----------



## jasdmd0 (Jun 13, 2015)

went to my local Pizza joint tonight to pick up some pies for my 11yr old daughters sleepover party tonight, and they put a "stealth" log of Lawson's Sip O Sunshine on tap! Gotta hate when that happens!! [emoji12]


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 13, 2015)

Rocking a Prohibition Pig Bantam DIPA SOLID!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 14, 2015)

All This!!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 14, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> All This!!



Nice VT haul there!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> All This!!



Where did you get the second fiddle, at the brewery?  I got two 4 packs of it at Hunger Mountain Coop in Montpelier last fall.  A couple months later they said I'd never see it there again, only at the brewery.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sierra Nevada - Kolsch. Part of their summer 12 pack mixer.  Nice mellow beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Where did you get the second fiddle, at the brewery?  I got two 4 packs of it at Hunger Mountain Coop in Montpelier last fall.  A couple months later they said I'd never see it there again, only at the brewery.



Yes they had just put the cases out 30 minutes before we got there. If I hadn't already dumped over a hundo on Heady, gin and miscellaneous other adult beverages I would have gotten a flat ($78).


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2015)

If you like Vodka, grab some green mountain organics sunshine vodka next trip.  A couple friends of mine make it.  It's exceptional


----------



## jasdmd0 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ballast Point Indra Kunindra - very complex battle of cumin spiceyness and coconut sweetness going on - works for me!![emoji482]


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 14, 2015)

The gin is Smugglers Notch Distillery Hopped Gin, similar flavor to a famous green bottle but smoother on the tongue.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 15, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> The gin is Smugglers Notch Distillery Hopped Gin, similar flavor to a famous green bottle but smoother on the tongue.



 I'm enjoying some Smugglers Notch Vodka. Nice stuff.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 15, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> I'm enjoying some Smugglers Notch Vodka. Nice stuff.



It was different, I do like a cleaner taste to my Vodka though.


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2015)

Protein shake made with strawberries, blueberries, bananas, chocolate protein powder and water.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2015)

Diet Snapple Peach Iced Tea.


----------



## dlague (Jun 18, 2015)

Not sure why it is sideways!


----------



## soposkier (Jun 19, 2015)

Keeping in classy on this wonderful evening


----------



## Edd (Jun 19, 2015)

soposkier said:


> Keeping in classy on this wonderful evening



PBR and the Saco River....no potato gun? Weak.


----------



## soposkier (Jun 19, 2015)

Unfortunately not currently on the saco


----------



## Edd (Jun 21, 2015)

Tastes no different from normal root beer but 5.9%. Weird, but good.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 22, 2015)

shakeology. hm.


----------



## soposkier (Jun 27, 2015)

A regular buy in my rotation, under $15 for a twelve pack can't be beat


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 27, 2015)

soposkier said:


> A regular buy in my rotation, under $15 for a twelve pack can't be beat



Had me some Torpedo the other day. Not a bad IPA from a major brewer...not bad at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2015)

Torpedo is a go to for me when I'm in middle America on business and choices are limited.


----------



## jasdmd0 (Jun 27, 2015)

completely my go to IPA right now that is readily available without having to travel large amounts of miles and/or stand in line for hours!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2015)

I have to try it.  Almost picked some up today, but I had grabbed a six on Ballast Point Bigeye and Firestone Walker Union Jack yesterday.  I'll have to grab some of the Berner next weekend


----------



## dlague (Jun 27, 2015)

Caption and diet!  However the wife is having and extra dirty martini! Sitting by the fire waiting for the rain.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Caption and diet!  However the wife is having and extra dirty martini! Sitting by the fire waiting for the rain.



Wife + extra Dirty anything isn't a bad thing 99% of the time!! Lol


----------



## HD333 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bells Two Hearted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 28, 2015)

Last night I tried the Foley Bros Fair Maiden Imperial Pale Ale I picked up in Waterbury. Solid aromatic IPA. Would definitely get more if I get back up in the area


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 29, 2015)

Check out @mountsnow's Tweet: https://twitter.com/mountsnow/status/615579480577417216?s=09


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Check out @mountsnow's Tweet: https://twitter.com/mountsnow/status/615579480577417216?s=09



Their F&B head has some very good friends in the beer world! (Seriously)

I got to enjoy a Heady tonight myself actually when I dropped my daughter off at one of our Mount Snow friends house so they can fly out to ski camp at Mount Hood in the AM. Didn't suck when after loading up all of the kids gear into my friends car, that he opened his beer fridge and grabbed a couple of cans of Heady! :beer:


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 29, 2015)

I have 10 left and I'm hoarding them HARD!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I have 10 left and I'm hoarding them HARD!!!




At least you seem to be one of the SANE people, unlike some folks on various online beer pages who seem to think its its bordering on the ultimate beer foul to drink a Heady more than say 2 weeks after it was canned!  I fully appreciate the freshness of an IPA and that it DOES change it's flavors quicker than most any other style of beers, but I can say for 100% certainty that the Heady I had last night, which was canned in late February, tasted just as good as any other Heady I've ever had, including a number of which I consumed within a week of their canning.

Some of the Heady obsessed pictures/stories you see online are scary about how one can't be a "real" beer drinker unless they consume their Heady or other highly sought after IPA's and DIPA's in a short amount of time and/or the people who drive hours, then wait hours to get some Heady or Sip of Sunshine or Second Fiddle or Hill Farmstead offerings, and then post a picture of the back of their cars loaded with cases of these beers, the majority of which they don't plan on drinking themselves or share with their friends, but plan on trading for or worse yet, selling on the secondary craft beer markets, and then they'll also go off against anyone who is seemingly enjoying a "regular" beer, or even worse in their eyes, a mass produced beer!  

In my eyes at least, a true beer lover can appreciate each and every beer for the simple fact that it's a beer!  And not just because it was brewed by a certain brewery or bottled/canned on such and such a date!  As much as I enjoy craft beers, and will seek out some limited release beers,  I can also fully enjoy a beer than the craft beer snob might mock (not to stereotype, but say an ice cold Bud Light on a hot summer day after doing yard work for a while) as much as I can enjoy a can of Heady or Second Fiddle or Treehouse's Julius! :beer:


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 30, 2015)

Couldn't agree with you more. I am a snob in the sense that I prefer IPA over any other style of beer and would rather drink a Wachusett Light IPA on a hot summer day over a Bud product but its simply a taste thing. I don't look down my nose at anyone holding a red or blue can, I might try to convert them but its what they like. Hell until 8 or 9 years ago I wouldn't drink anything but Miller Lite. Now it just doesn't have enough flavor for me, had two at TD Bank for the Rush concert and they were ok, good enough to quench a thirst!

It's like anything in life, there are those who will criticize others for not enjoying what those enjoy. Happens here all the time with ski area choices!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 30, 2015)

Heady does stand up well.  I've held them for 3-4 months and still found it fantastic.  

My favorite NH IPA (Stoneface) does not.  It is an amazing beer when fresh.  A month old and it tastes like a Pale Ale.  Still good, but not top quality nor worth the price when it's not fresh.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 30, 2015)

I am quite sure there are plenty out there that don't stand up. Stone drink by xx/xx  change about a month or two out


----------



## moresnow (Jun 30, 2015)

Carton B.D.G.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 30, 2015)

Woodstock Inn 4000 footer IPA, it's OK, after taste eerily similar to Pig's Ear though.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 30, 2015)

Laguniras Sucks!  Delicious.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 30, 2015)

Atlantic New Guy IPA. Tasty


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 1, 2015)

A well deserved Heady!!


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 1, 2015)

Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra  IPA. Cant go wrong with $12  12 packs.  Cans or bottles at NH Market Baskets.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2015)

A Molson XXX in honor of it being Canada Day


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2015)

MBC Lunch


----------



## jrmagic (Jul 1, 2015)

drjeff said:


> A Molson XXX in honor of it being Canada Day



If you are really celebrating Canada day  you should drink all 6


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 1, 2015)

Lunch is great. Yet to try Dinner.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 2, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Lunch is great. Yet to try Dinner.



Lunch didn't live up to the hype for me.  It was solid but I'll pass unless I stumble across it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2015)

Up in Maine on business.  When in Maine........sort of thing


----------



## cp4056 (Jul 4, 2015)

Fresh pomegranate juice-  no booze today. Waaaa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasdmd0 (Jul 4, 2015)

A Dale's while grilling steaks at my in-laws on the Cape - that works for me on the 4th!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 4, 2015)

Fiddlehead IPA. Damn it's delicious. I need to find it canned


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2015)

Pretty certain their IPA is draught only.  They can their DIPA Second Fiddle every few months, but it's only available at the brewery


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty certain their IPA is draught only.  They can their DIPA Second Fiddle every few months, but it's only available at the brewery



Pisser. I'll ask my sister in Burlington to keep her eye out. 

We've moved on to Stoneface Mozaccalypse.  Delicious as well.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2015)

If she heads to the brewery tomorrow she might be able to get some.  They canned today, but closed the retail shop early for the holiday.  It's like Maine Beer Company's Dinner.  Sells out the day it's canned


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2015)

A Gigantic IPA from Gigantic Brewing out of Oregon - why not drink local brews while in Oregon picking my daughter up from ski camp at Mount Hood?!?! 

A decent West Coast IPA - frankly though the New England brewing scene is second to none with IPA's right now though!  :beer:


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2015)

American Distilling - Spiced Flavored Rum with diet coke.  Tastes like Moxie


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 10, 2015)

And it's DAMN good!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 10, 2015)

Wormtown Brewery Be Hoppy


----------



## HD333 (Jul 11, 2015)

Medusa Laser Cat IIPA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 12, 2015)

These are a decent easy drinking local brew


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 12, 2015)

Old School - Tom Collins


----------



## soposkier (Jul 12, 2015)

Solid summer Brew.  Enjoyed with some lobsters and oysters


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2015)

Just made it up,  but I like it:
Aperol, Gin (Bombay Sapphire), Triple Sec, grapefruit bitters, lime, soda.

Tasty, summery. Worth making another.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 13, 2015)

Picked up a 12er of SmuttYnose IPA at Hannaford (NH) this afternoon for $9.99. Best beer deal in a while. All varieties were on sale.  Good stuff!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 14, 2015)

Water


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Water



Hey, me too! that's some good stuff, I've got to say.


----------



## marcski (Jul 16, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> Hey, me too! that's some good stuff, I've got to say.


What vintage?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2015)

marcski said:


> What vintage?



It was freshly decanted. Some people disagree, but I think it's the best way to drink most water. Except in rare instances, it just doesn't benefit from ageing, and I don't think there's any advantage. Call me pedestrian and unsophisticated if you will, but it's not called "fresh" for nothing.


----------



## soposkier (Jul 17, 2015)

The label got me to buy it, good pale ale out of MA


----------



## Rikka (Jul 17, 2015)

Captain-n-Coke on the deck.....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 17, 2015)

Smuttynose very old Brown Dog.  Clocking in over 11%.  Strongest beer by far that I ever got in a variety pack.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 18, 2015)

Red wine wine really good bud good bud ud good bud all day good bud and red. Box wine making for great day off from everything


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 19, 2015)

Long Trail Limbo to wind down the wknd


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Long Trail Limbo to wind down the wknd



Just tried those a few weeks ago !
Nice ! May be appearing at the zoomer bar this coming season !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## HD333 (Jul 21, 2015)

Couple of NEBCo Sea Hags tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 22, 2015)

Teas' Tea iced green plus white tea mixture.  Unsweetened, of course.


----------



## yeggous (Jul 22, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Couple of NEBCo Sea Hags tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is one of the few things that I miss about living in New Haven.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2015)

A tangueray 10 and tonic on a warm, humid night in Key West - pure summertime bliss


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 23, 2015)

H2O and THC.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 23, 2015)

Smugglers Notch Hopped Gin and tonic, loving this distillery!


----------



## moresnow (Jul 23, 2015)

Commodore Perry by Great Lakes Brewing.

Not bad for an English style IPA. This evening is a perfect night for drinking outside. I'd like summer more if I could get more weather like this.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2015)

Captains & diet


----------



## yeggous (Jul 24, 2015)

Anchor IPA


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 24, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Smugglers Notch Hopped Gin and tonic, loving this distillery!


Stopped in there a couple of weeks ago & bought a bottle of vodka. Haven't opened it yet. It's located in the same shopping center as the Cabot cheese outlet on rt. 100 between Waterbury & Stowe.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 24, 2015)

Water, but dreaming of the homebrew Kolsch my brother dropped on me, sitting in the beer fridge just waiting...


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 24, 2015)

2006 Home made Black Raspberry brandy a friend gave me a bottle, saving most for Winter.


----------



## dlague (Jul 25, 2015)

Smutty nose finest kind ipa


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 25, 2015)

"Not your fathers Rootbeer"
http://smalltownbrewery.com/our-beers/
At a picnic had to try one.Ok but ..way too sweet for me and almost impossible to detect alcohol.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Stopped in there a couple of weeks ago & bought a bottle of vodka. Haven't opened it yet. It's located in the same shopping center as the Cabot cheese outlet on rt. 100 between Waterbury & Stowe.



Ya thats where i got the gin. That vodka will be awesome in my bloody mary mix!!!


----------



## dlague (Jul 26, 2015)

Green Mountain Coffee - Vermont Country Blend.


----------



## E H (Jul 26, 2015)

Ginger beer



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cheese (Sep 2, 2015)

E H said:


> Ginger beer
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Is it Dark'n Stormy season already?

I'm likin' Stormy Seas better with Maine Root Ginger beer and the KRAKEN!


E H said:


> Ginger beer
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 2, 2015)

Grapefruit Sculpin on tap. Nice beer, but I like the original better.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 2, 2015)

Hermit Thrush Brewery's Brattlebeer. 

Tastey sour.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 3, 2015)

Sapphire and tonic


----------



## HD333 (Sep 3, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Sapphire and tonic



Yum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm currently drinking the tears of Patriot haters :beer::razz:


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 3, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> I'm currently drinking the tears of Patriot haters :beer::razz:



Let's see how Brady does with ball checks .
I'll bet you a print his stats decline!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2015)

He's 38 years old.  Name me a QB his age who didn't have their stats decline.  Most are out of the league by his age.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> He's 38 years old.  Name me a QB his age who didn't have their stats decline.  Most are out of the league by his age.



So safe Bet ..Hehe
It's all about protection and not ending up on his back , If he gets sacked fewer times and his stats go down ,I'll be wondering how frequently the ball was not legal. In the mean time be prepared for away game fan taunts.
Brady cheer 1,2,3....Pssssssssssssssssss


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> So safe Bet ..Hehe
> It's all about protection and not ending up on his back , If he gets sacked fewer times and his stats go down ,I'll be wondering how frequently the ball was not legal. In the mean time be prepared for away game fan taunts.
> Brady cheer 1,2,3....Pssssssssssssssssss



The people who allegedly deflated the balls only worked home games......


If you're wondering how well he can play with fully inflated football's, I'd recommend rewatching this year's Super bowl.   37 of 50, 4TD, 2INT, 328 yards, 101 QBR against arguably a top ten defense of all time.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> The people who allegedly deflated the balls only worked home games......
> 
> 
> If you're wondering how well he can play with fully inflated football's, I'd recommend rewatching this year's Super bowl.   37 of 50, 4TD, 2INT, 328 yards, 101 QBR against arguably a top ten defense of all time.



NO doubt he's talented , so is Tiger Woods. Lets see if it affects him mentally . If he's as good as last year he'll be even more impressive.

Disclosure ...I'm A steelers fan from before there first Super Bowl title, but more a fair weather fan these days.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2015)

I think he answered the mental toughness questions during last year's Super Bowl.  Name me au player who has ever had to deal with as much diversity before the Super Bowl as he did last year.  

His performance will drop off because he's old.  The bigger reason they don't make it back to the Super bowl will be the defense.  Should have kept Revis and Browner


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 4, 2015)

I can't wait to get home.  Thanks, Xwhaler!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Sep 4, 2015)

Laser Cat IIPA from a new brewery called Medusa near me. Good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Sep 4, 2015)

Hill Farmstead Harlan IPA at my local pub. Delicious. He has one of only 3 full time Hill Farmstead lines in NYS. Tonight he even had two of their beers on tap.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2015)

Long Trail Space Juice DIPA - plenty of juicy hops upfront as you'd expect from a DIPA, but a surprising amount of malty, bready sweetness on the back end


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2015)

marcski said:


> Hill Farmstead Harlan IPA at my local pub. Delicious. He has one of only 3 full time Hill Farmstead lines in NYS. Tonight he even had two of their beers on tap.



Smart marketing and good for VT beer tourism.

I've got some friends in VT who struggle to get tap handles from Hill.  I know they get a bit bent he sends some out of state.  

Wish there was a handle somewhere near me.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Smart marketing and good for VT beer tourism.
> 
> I've got some friends in VT who struggle to get tap handles from Hill.  I know they get a bit bent he sends some out of state.
> 
> Wish there was a handle somewhere near me.



Armsby Abbey in Worcester has HF on tap regularly if you are ever traveling through. Plus great food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Sep 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Smart marketing and good for VT beer tourism.
> 
> I've got some friends in VT who struggle to get tap handles from Hill.  I know they get a bit bent he sends some out of state.
> 
> Wish there was a handle somewhere near me.


I spoke to him a few weeks ago when he first started to have the dedicated line. He said, he's been working on the relationship directly with the brewery (and distributer to a lesser degree) for a couple of years before he was able to get them fulltime.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 11, 2015)

Borta box of wine after hrad wake at work


----------



## moresnow (Sep 11, 2015)

Refreshing.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 11, 2015)

Stoneface IPA and Blonde, yum!


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 11, 2015)

Adirondack IPA


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2015)

In Pittsburgh for work. Tall, cold, draft Yuengling for me. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2015)

If you get the time, I recommend visiting Church Brew Works.


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 13, 2015)

[h=1]Frye's Leap IPA - Sebago Brewing Company  [/h]The best thing they brew, it's pretty good. Get it in cans.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2015)

I've got some Fryes leap in the fridge.  It's good, but not my favorite from Sebago.  

I really liked their Simmer Down summer beer this year.  My favorite easy drinking summer beer this season.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 13, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If you get the time, I recommend visiting Church Brew Works.



Cool.  Thanks,


----------



## HD333 (Sep 16, 2015)

Treehouse Alter Ego. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Sep 16, 2015)

A little Hapoon


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2015)

Boxed wine watching pole TV Pope CNn pole mobile in NYC s streets are closed do glad to not due that lng bus ride home now but miss my last year of working in lower NYC for almost a decade.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 24, 2015)

Going old school, wanted something "light" to drink.


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2015)

Trying everything they have!  At a conference in St Louis.


----------



## dlague (Sep 24, 2015)

BTW we completed the list except for the first two.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 24, 2015)

dlague said:


> BTW we completed the lost except for the first two.



clearly


----------



## dlague (Sep 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> clearly



Auto correct


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 29, 2015)

Free coffee at DD today national cofee day lol.


----------

